# Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2009



## João Soares (21 Jan 2009 às 15:20)

Tópico de monitoramento e discussão do Clima de Portugal em 2009

*Links úteis:*

Instituto de Meteorologia
 Acompanhamento Clima
 Relatórios Informação Climática

Climate Prediction Center - Monitoring and Data: 
 Global Temperature Time Series  - Western Europe
 Global Precipitation Monitoring - Western Europe


----------



## João Soares (21 Jan 2009 às 15:57)

Este Graficos mostram as anomalias entre o dia 18.Dez ate 18.Jan






















As anomalias sao as seguintes:

Bragança: *-0,91ºC*
Porto: *-0,51ºC*
Faro: *-0.44ºC*
Lisboa:* -0,31ºC*


----------



## Dan (21 Jan 2009 às 19:15)

Algumas localidades com anomalia negativa no período de um ano.









NOAA


----------



## Aurélio (2 Fev 2009 às 17:05)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

Isto é alguma piada !! 
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/precipitation/sn08554_30.gif

Um défice de 4.0 mm só pode ser brincadeira, ao ter chovido 51 mm !!
Deve ter sido engano de certeza .... acho que devia querer dizer era 40 mm


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2009 às 17:19)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



Aurélio disse:


> Isto é alguma piada !!
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/precipitation/sn08554_30.gif
> 
> Um défice de 4.0 mm só pode ser brincadeira, ao ter chovido 51 mm !!
> Deve ter sido engano de certeza .... acho que devia querer dizer era 40 mm



Segundo as normais do IM 1961-1990, o valor médio de precipitação para o mês de Janeiro em Faro é 78mm. Tal como em Vila Real de Santo António.

Nas série 1971-2000, o valor para Vila Real de Santo António baixou para 70mm.
Não sei se em Faro terá igualmente baixado para tal número.


----------



## frederico (2 Fev 2009 às 17:28)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



AnDré disse:


> Segundo as normais do IM 1961-1990, o valor médio de precipitação para o mês de Janeiro em Faro é 78mm. Tal como em Vila Real de Santo António.
> 
> Nas série 1971-2000, o valor para Vila Real de Santo António baixou para 70mm.
> Não sei se em Faro terá igualmente baixado para tal número.




As séries 1971-2000 baixaram imenso as precipitações médias em grande parte das estações do país, em relação às séries 1961-1990, devido aos anos muito secos que vivemos na década de 90. Para além disso, verificaram-se evoluções interessantes na nova série: Março está a ficar mais seco, Abril mais húmido, Dezembro muito mais chuvoso, e Janeiro e Fevereiro mais secos.


----------



## frederico (2 Fev 2009 às 17:42)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

A precipitação média para Faro para este mês é de 72.4 mm para 1961-1990. Valor para já muito longe de vir a ser alcançado.


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2009 às 17:46)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



Aurélio disse:


> O freemeteo preve 27.4 mm de precipitação para Faro .... realmente é obra, até para um dia é pouco quanto mais para 7 dias ..



Os valores que o freemeteo apresenta valem o que valem, mas esse valor de 27mm corresponde a mais de um terço da precipitação média do mês de Fevereiro para Faro na normal de 1961 / 1990.


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2009 às 17:46)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



Aurélio disse:


> O freemeteo preve 27.4 mm de precipitação para Faro .... realmente é obra



A normal 1965-90 tem 78mm em Faro para Janeiro. A Normal 1931-60 tem 69,9mm.

O CPC diz que em 30 dias (até 30 de Janeiro) caíram 54,1mm em Faro. No último dia do mês (31 Jan) várias estações amadoras do Algarve tem à roda de 7/8mm, o que dará algo já próximo dos 60mm no mês de Janeiro. Outras estações do Algarve tem 71.6mm, 64.0mm, 48.5mm, etc para o mês. Alguns são valores abaixo das normais citadas mas acima da média de 55mm do CPC que talvez utilize a 1970-2000.

Resumindo ? Janeiro não foi nenhuma tragédia nem nada que se pareça, o que correu mal foi o Outono no Algarve. Em termos anuais (últimos 365 dias) imagina que  Faro nestes últimos 2 dias até deve ter chegado à média anual  que é de 523mm (Normal 65-90). Não tem sido o tempo nas últimas semanas nem o tempo das próximas . Foi o Outono.

E Fevereiro começou bem, só num dia algumas estações (22mm, 28.2mm, 37.1mm, 51.6m, etc) despacharam mais de um terço da normal mensal de Faro em Fevereiro que é de 72mm.

Portanto, acho que é altura de mudar um pouco o rumo das queixas


----------



## Aurélio (2 Fev 2009 às 17:53)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

Já agora que se está falando em médias e pelo dados que tinha recolhido desde 2000, tendo como fonte os dados do IM e analisandos os dados para o sul tirei as seguintes conclusões!!
Setembro/Outubro/Novembro: ao longo destes 8 anos mantiveram a média aqui no Algarve mas realçando-se que foi mais por depressões tipo Gota Fria, do que por corrente zonal!!

Dezembro/Janeiro/Fevereiro: foram meses sempre com precipitação abaixo da média (61-90), em especial os meses de Dezembro e Janeiro em que a precipitação foi muito abaixo da média em muitos casos.
Considerando por memória que os anos 90 foram quase sempre secos a sul, acho que os anos 90 também tenho a percepção que foram secos!!

Resumo: os ultimos 18 anos em Portugal tendo como base de estudo o sul caracterizou-se por Outono e Primavera na média e diminuição drástica nos meses de Dezembro/Janeiro e Fevereiro !!

Mudanças climáticas ou simplesmente, como hei-de dizer ... ciclo climático


----------



## frederico (2 Fev 2009 às 17:55)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



Aurélio disse:


> Já agora que se está falando em médias e pelo dados que tinha recolhido desde 2000, tendo como fonte os dados do IM e analisandos os dados para o sul tirei as seguintes conclusões!!
> Setembro/Outubro/Novembro: ao longo destes 8 anos mantiveram a média aqui no Algarve mas realçando-se que foi mais por depressões tipo Gota Fria, do que por corrente zonal!!
> 
> Dezembro/Janeiro/Fevereiro: foram meses sempre com precipitação abaixo da média (61-90), em especial os meses de Dezembro e Janeiro em que a precipitação foi muito abaixo da média em muitos casos.
> ...






Como já tinha dito há um estudo da Universidade do Algarve que refere que desde 1990 há uma tendência para uma redução da precipitação média anual no Algarve.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Fev 2009 às 18:05)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*

"O mês de Janeiro de 2009 foi o 3º mais chuvoso do Sec. XXI, com valores de precipitação total média no Continente de 140,1 mm. Este valor acumulado de precipitação ficou bastante aquém do registado em Janeiro de 2001 , quando se registou uma precipitação média total de 254,2 mm.

Em termos de precipitação total média, o valor observado em Janeiro de 2009, 140,1 mm, situa-se pouco acima do valor da média climatológica de 1971-2000 (117,3 mm). No entanto, os 21 dias com precipitação registada superior a 1 mm é muito superior à média observada no mesmo período (10 dias) e situa este mês de janeiro logo atrás de Janeiro de 2001, quando se observaram 22 dias com precipitação nas estações do Continente."

  Fonte:IM

Ou seja foi mais chuva molha parvos !!
A ver se sai o relatório ..... e aqui no sul então é que foi ... mas foi mesmo chuva molha parvos


----------



## frederico (2 Fev 2009 às 18:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Já agora como off-topic:
> 
> "O mês de Janeiro de 2009 foi o 3º mais chuvoso do Sec. XXI, com valores de precipitação total média no Continente de 140,1 mm. Este valor acumulado de precipitação ficou bastante aquém do registado em Janeiro de 2001 , quando se registou uma precipitação média total de 254,2 mm.
> 
> ...




Já tinha reparado que o mês não tinha sido tão chuvoso quanto isso. Nós é que já não estamos habituados a ter chuva neste mês e portanto pensámos que tinha chovido muito.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Fev 2009 às 18:42)

frederico disse:


> Já tinha reparado que o mês não tinha sido tão chuvoso quanto isso. Nós é que já não estamos habituados a ter chuva neste mês e portanto pensámos que tinha chovido muito.



E claro temos que ter em conta é os dados oficiais do IM pois esses é que podem ser utilzados para relacionar com a média mas de qualquer forma acho que foi mais chuvoso do que o normal no Norte, normal no centro e seco a sul considerando as médias de 61-90 !!


----------



## Aurélio (2 Fev 2009 às 18:52)

Analisando os gráficos do IM pode-se verificar que por exemplo em relação ao mes de Fevereiro a precipitação média diminuiu cerca de 20 mm em todas as estações (analisei Porto, Lisboa e Faro) !!


----------



## frederico (2 Fev 2009 às 19:00)

Aurélio disse:


> Analisando os gráficos do IM pode-se verificar que por exemplo em relação ao mes de Fevereiro a precipitação média diminuiu cerca de 20 mm em todas as estações (analisei Porto, Lisboa e Faro) !!



Esta nova série 1971-1990 traz novas tendências que não se tinham verificado em nas décadas anteriores. 

Uma das mais marcantes é a redução da precipitação no mês de Março. Em manuais antigos considera-se que Março pode ter o segundo pico de precipitação do ano, mas a tendência actual é para ser cada vez mais seco. Os anos 90 foram muito anómalos em termos climáticos em relação às décadas anteriores. E é possível que na série 1981-2010 as reduções das precipitações médias se voltem a acentuar. Basta pensarmos que nesta década vivemos alguns dos anos mais secos dos últimos 100 anos. 

Alterações climáticas?


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2009 às 19:03)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



Aurélio disse:


> "Em termos de precipitação total média, o valor observado em Janeiro de 2009, 140,1 mm, situa-se pouco acima do valor da média climatológica de 1971-2000 (117,3 mm). No entanto, os 21 dias com precipitação registada superior a 1 mm é muito superior à média observada no mesmo período (10 dias) e situa este mês de janeiro logo atrás de Janeiro de 2001, quando se observaram 22 dias com precipitação nas estações do Continente."
> 
> Fonte:IM



Repete-se o cenário de Maio de 2008.
Muitos dias de chuva, mas pouca quantidade de precipitação tendo em conta a média.

Percentagem de precipitação do mês de Janeiro, nas estações do INAG.
(A estação assinalada não registou dados.)


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2009 às 19:14)

frederico disse:


> Basta pensarmos que nesta década vivemos alguns dos anos mais secos dos últimos 100 anos.



Isso vem bem explicito no relatório climático do ano 2008 do IM:






E os desvios já são em relação a 1971-2000, porque se fossem em relação às normais 1961-1990, os desvios para valores negativos, seriam maiores.

E numa nova série que inclua a década de 2001-2010, as quebras nos valores da precipitação, serão ainda mais significativas.


----------



## frederico (2 Fev 2009 às 19:28)

AnDré disse:


> Isso vem bem explicito no relatório climático do ano 2008 do IM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







É isto mesmo que eu tenho andado a dizer. Reparem que só numa década tivemos 4 dos 10 anos mais secos desde 1931. E não tenho aqui os dados desde 1900 mas provavelmente iria dar ao mesmo. E os efeitos já se começam a ver na paisagem, que noto cada vez mais árida no sul do país.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Fev 2009 às 21:23)

Muito interessante !!

Mesmo assim creio que assim dá-nos uma distruibuição da precipitação ao nível de portugal mas penso que poderemos ter um ano extremamente chuvoso no Norte e Centro e seco no sul, e assim dá uma anomalia positiva.

Creio que se fosse mais espacial era ainda mais interessante esse gráfico!!

Se em vez disso tivessemos para Porto, Lisboa e Faro por exemplo .... 
.................
Contudo analisando somente nesse aspecto posso concluir que não tem sido assim tão mau quanto isso .... estaria mais preocupado se todos os anos ou quase todos os anos tivessem tido anomalia negativa !!

Sim mas de facto ... temos nos ultimos 8 anos ... os 3 anos mais secos na média nacional desde que existem registos .... o que como diz o Frederico o sul está cada vez mais árido !!

Dá também a ideia de que antigamente é que era .. !!
E se fosse em relação á media de 61-90 teriamos as anomalias positivas mais baixas mas por outro as anomalias negativas seriam mais altas ... ou se quisermos mais baixas ... OK, por exemplo em vez de -250 seria por exemplo -350.
E se calhar aquelas anomalias positivas dos ultimos 20 anos eram ainda mais baixas ... 

Mas se quisermos olhar melhor pode-se observar que já desde 1979 parece que a tendencia tem vindo a ser a diminuição da precipitação ..
Seria também interessante se existisse um gráfico de comparação com a média de 61-90.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Fev 2009 às 21:36)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2009*



AnDré disse:


> Repete-se o cenário de Maio de 2008.
> Muitos dias de chuva, mas pouca quantidade de precipitação tendo em conta a média.
> 
> Percentagem de precipitação do mês de Janeiro, nas estações do INAG.
> (A estação assinalada não registou dados.)



isto apenas prova que não foi um mes extremamente chuvoso ... como chegou a parecer mas que foi um mes que em termos nacionais ficou digamos na média !!
Nós se calhar é que já não estamos habituados a tantos dias de chuva !!

PS: A média do gráfico é em relação a 61-90 ou 71-2000 ????


----------



## Fil (2 Fev 2009 às 22:51)

Em Bragança este Janeiro "chuvoso" foi o 6º Janeiro consecutivo a ficar abaixo da média... 

No ano passado Faro foi das pouquíssimas cidades a ficarem com precipitação anual dentro da média.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2009 às 23:40)

Fil disse:


> Em Bragança este Janeiro "chuvoso" foi o 6º Janeiro consecutivo a ficar abaixo da média...
> 
> No ano passado Faro foi das pouquíssimas cidades a ficarem com precipitação anual dentro da média.



Sim, Faro no ano hidrológico 2007/2008 ficou até ligeiramente acima da média, agora este ano o ano hidrológico tem sido seco, devido aos meses de Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro. Janeiro ficou quase na média faltando uns 20 mm. Quanto aos próximos meses vão ser assim *Fevereiro acima da média, Março ligeiramente acima da média ou normal, Abril mês chuvoso e Maio na média*, agora matem-me se eu tiver errado..

Dou razão ao Vince quando ele diz que ontem choveu um 1/3 da precipitação deste mês, claramente, eu sou aquele por incrível que pareça sou o mais seco do Algarve, só levo 155 mm acumulados desde de 1 de Outubro e façam uma comparação com as restantes estações e vejam como as nuvens não querem nada comigo.

Falta as gotas frias onde andam elas


----------



## Aurélio (3 Fev 2009 às 09:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sim, Faro no ano hidrológico 2007/2008 ficou até ligeiramente acima da média, agora este ano o ano hidrológico tem sido seco, devido aos meses de Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro. Janeiro ficou quase na média faltando uns 20 mm. Quanto aos próximos meses vão ser assim *Fevereiro acima da média, Março ligeiramente acima da média ou normal, Abril mês chuvoso e Maio na média*, agora matem-me se eu tiver errado..
> 
> Dou razão ao Vince quando ele diz que ontem choveu um 1/3 da precipitação deste mês, claramente, eu sou aquele por incrível que pareça sou o mais seco do Algarve, só levo 155 mm acumulados desde de 1 de Outubro e façam uma comparação com as restantes estações e vejam como as nuvens não querem nada comigo.
> 
> Falta as gotas frias onde andam elas



Sim choveu um terço agora depende a qual média nos referimos porque por exemplo salvo a média de 61-90 para Faro é de 72 mm salvo errro ... e agora na média de Fevereiro (periodo 71-90) aparece 46 mm para VRSA e teoricamente os valores deveriam ser semelhantes com Faro !!
Ou seja provavalemnte a média deve ter baixado uns 20 mm aqui para Faro !!

Nos proximos dias até ao dia 10 creio que alcançaremos a média de 71-90 e quem sabe de 61-90!!
Depois é AA até ao final de fevereiro penso de que ...

PS: No final deste mês já saberemos !!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2009 às 14:48)

O mês de Janeiro de 2009 foi o 3º mais chuvoso do Sec. XXI, com valores de precipitação total média no Continente de 140,1 mm. Este valor acumulado de precipitação ficou bastante aquém do registado em Janeiro de 2001 , quando se registou uma precipitação média total de 254,2 mm.

Em termos de precipitação total média, o valor observado em Janeiro de 2009, 140,1 mm, situa-se pouco acima do valor da média climatológica de 1971-2000 (117,3 mm). No entanto, os 21 dias com precipitação registada superior a 1 mm é muito superior à média observada no mesmo período (10 dias) e situa este mês de janeiro logo atrás de Janeiro de 2001, quando se observaram 22 dias com precipitação nas estações do Continente.

Fonte:IM

Como a comunicação social ainda vive no século XX eles pensaram que foi o mês mais chuvoso dos últimos 30 anos


----------



## frederico (4 Fev 2009 às 03:23)

Aurélio disse:


> Sim choveu um terço agora depende a qual média nos referimos porque por exemplo salvo a média de 61-90 para Faro é de 72 mm salvo errro ... e agora na média de Fevereiro (periodo 71-90) aparece 46 mm para VRSA e teoricamente os valores deveriam ser semelhantes com Faro !!
> Ou seja provavalemnte a média deve ter baixado uns 20 mm aqui para Faro !!
> 
> Nos proximos dias até ao dia 10 creio que alcançaremos a média de 71-90 e quem sabe de 61-90!!
> ...




VRSA tem diferenças climáticas significativas em relação a Faro. É uma cidade mais seca, com noites mais frias no Inverno e dias muito mais quentes no Verão.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mar 2009 às 00:00)

PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL: Metade com seca fraca em Fevereiro 

Quase metade de Portugal Continental ficou em situação de seca fraca no passado mês de Fevereiro por falta de chuva, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, mas mesmo assim melhoraram os níveis de armazenamento de água nas barragens. Depois de um mês de Janeiro chuvoso, Fevereiro fez regressar a situação de seca a Portugal Continental, atingindo as regiões do interior norte e centro e "grande parte" das regiões do sul, segundo o boletim climatológico do Instituto de Meteorologia.
"Quarenta e seis por cento do território está em situação de seca fraca, 37 por cento em situação normal e 17 por cento em chuva fraca", lê-se no mesmo relatório, que calcula este índice com base na quantidade de chuva, temperatura do ar e capacidade de água disponível no solo. A seca fraca é apenas o primeiro de uma classificação de quatro níveis de seca (fraca, moderada, severa e extrema), mas reflecte uma média de precipitação inferior ao valor médio de 1971-2000.
Em resultado dos níveis de precipitação, também os valores de água no solo eram inferiores "aos normais para a época" em todo o território do continente, segundo aquele documento do Instituto Meteorológico. 
Janeiro foi um dos meses mais chuvosos dos últimos tempos, que permitiu subir o nível das barragens em todas as bacias hidrográficas e atenuar a situação de seca registada em quase todo o território nacional no final do ano passado. Fevereiro já não foi tão benévolo, mas, mesmo assim, segundo o Instituto da Água (Inag), permitiu que o volume de água armazenado subisse em dez das 56 bacias espalhadas pelo país e baixasse apenas em duas bacias, quando comparado com os níveis de armazenamento do mês anterior.
Mas a situação piorou quando comparada com a do mês de Janeiro, quando os níveis de armazenamento de água tinham subido em todas as bacias monitorizadas, das quais 17 conseguiram registar disponibilidades superiores a 80 por cento do volume total. Em Fevereiro passado, das 56 bacias hidrográficas monitorizadas pelo Inag, 20 apresentavam disponibilidades hídricas a 80 por cento do volume total e quatro registavam disponibilidades inferiores a 40 por cento.
Com excepção das bacias do Douro, Mondego, Ribeiras do Oeste, Sado e Mira, em todas as outras a água armazenada em Fevereiro foi superior à média registada desde a década de 90 até ao ano passado.

Agência LUSA


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2009 às 00:15)

Penso que esta imagem esclare bem a seca que se faz sentir, basta saber por onde anda o AA hoje, qual era o "normal".

Entradas de sudoeste e oeste, era aquilo que mais ocorria em Portugal, antes da mudança do anticiclone para os montes Cantábricos, hoje é oeste e noroeste.





Neste momento estamos dependentes do jet stream para que empurre o AA para as Canárias, algo que aconteceu durante os fins de Dezembro e Janeiro deste ano, sem ser assim não estou a ver chuva há vista, penso que só a vamos voltar a ver lá Outubro, isto em quantidades razoáveis, mas claro que me posso enganar  caso não acontecer chegamos há seca severa depressa. E se estão a contar com as trovoadas para alimentar os solos, então esqueçam que isso não vai acontecer


----------



## Gerofil (17 Mar 2009 às 20:03)

*Situação de Onda de Calor em Portugal Continental*

*Comunicado do Instituto de Meteorologia*

No dia 7 iniciou-se uma onda de calor, que em 17 de Março tem já uma duração de 11 dias no interior Centro-Sul do território continental (Penhas Douradas, Portalegre, Castelo Branco, Elvas e Benavila).
Desde o dia 7 de Março que os valores da temperatura máxima do ar são altos e muito superiores aos respectivos valores médios (1971-2000) e mesmo superiores aos correspondentes valores do percentil 90 (dias quentes), isto é, valores superiores aos actuais apenas ocorrem em 10% dos casos. Os desvios da temperatura máxima em relação aos valores médios atingiram valores superiores a 8°C em grande parte do território e em particular nas regiões do interior. Esta situação de ondas de calor, tem ocorrido com alguma frequência em Março, não tendo portanto carácter excepcional. 
Desde 1990 ocorreram ondas de calor no mês de Março em 1992, 1994, 1995, 1997, 1998, 2000 e 2002. Os valores da temperatura máxima até 17 de Março 2009, não ultrapassaram os maiores valores anteriormente observados, na grande maioria em Março de 2002, em muitas das estações meteorológicas da rede.
O valor mais alto de temperatura máxima observado este mês, até à data, na rede do IM foi de 29.1°C em Ponte de Lima, no dia 16 de Março de 2009 (29.4°C foi o valor observado em 23 de Março de 2002). De referir que o valor máximo absoluto observado em Portugal continental durante o mês de Março foi de 31.6ºC em 31 de Março de 2005, na Amareleja.
De referir que as ondas de calor, que podem ocorrer em qualquer altura do ano, são mais notórias e sentidas pelos seus impactos, quando ocorrem nos meses de Verão.


----------



## AnDré (23 Mar 2009 às 12:15)

Evolução da temperatura este Inverno (21 de Dezembro a 20 de Março).

*Bragança*








*Porto, P.Rubras*








*Lisboa, C.Coutinho*








*Beja*








*Faro*


----------



## AnDré (14 Abr 2009 às 15:56)

O relatório mensal do IM referente ao mês de Março, já havia sido mencionado no tópico Foi o Março mais seco em 11 anos, mas pouco mais se falou.

Além de seco, Março foi um mês quente



> *Março Quente e Seco (Continente)*
> 
> No mês de Março, em Portugal Continental, a média da quantidade de precipitação, 20.9 mm, foi bastante inferior ao valor médio (1971-2000), 61.2 mm, classificando-se este mês como seco a extremamente seco. De salientar que o mês de Março de 2009 é o mais seco dos últimos 11 anos.
> Em relação à temperatura do ar em Março, em Portugal Continental, é de realçar que a média da temperatura máxima, 19.9ºC, corresponde ao 4º valor mais elevado desde 1931 (23.3ºC em 1997; 20.2ºC em 1961; 20.1ºC em 1998) e com uma anomalia em relação ao valor médio 1971-2000 de +2.9ºC. A estação meteorológica de Alcácer do Sal registou o valor mais elevado de 29.9°C no dia 27, o extremo absoluto desta estação foi de 30.6°C no dia 31 de Março de 2005.
> ...



Fonte: IM





Se este Março de 2009 já foi bastante quente então o Março de 1997, deve ter sido algo infernal... Lembro-me que foi o mês quente, mas não pensei que tivesse sido assim tanto.

Achei ainda curioso o facto de ter sido o extremo nordeste de Portugal Continental, a região que mais insolação teve no mês de Março. 



> *Insolação*
> Os valores da insolação variaram entre 234 horas em Anadia e 289 horas em Bragança e foram bastante superiores aos valores normais (71-00) em todo o território.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Abr 2009 às 12:15)

Sendo uma estação muito recente, só posso fazer o comparativo entre os 2 últimos invernos:







O Inverno passado foi mais frio e mais húmido.


----------



## rpm (30 Abr 2009 às 14:56)

Boa tarde a todos

Será que me poderiam informar onde posso arranjar informação sobre aspectos climatéricos da zona entre douro e vouga ou mais precisamente da zona de vale de cambra?


----------



## Dan (3 Mai 2009 às 01:56)

Variação da temperatura de Maio de 2008 a Abril de 2009.













[img=http://img93.imageshack.us/img93/9652/lisboa.gif]


----------



## Dan (7 Mai 2009 às 20:24)

Já está disponível o Boletim Climatológico Mensal – Abril 2009



> *Temperatura mínima mais baixa dos últimos 23 anos*
> 
> O mês de Abril, em Portugal Continental, foi mais frio que o normal, em particular no que respeita à temperatura mínima do ar, cujo valor médio foi de 6.6ºC, que representa uma anomalia de –1.5ºC em relação ao valor normal de 1971-2000 e corresponde ao 3º valor mais baixo desde 1931 (valores mais baixos: 5.4ºC em 1986 e 5.9ºC em 1932), Figura 1. Quanto aos valores médios da temperatura máxima e média do ar em Abril, também foram inferiores ao valor médio 1971-2000 (–0.6ºC e –1.1ºC, respectivamente) o que já não se verificava desde 2000. Em relação à média da quantidade de precipitação em Portugal Continental, esta foi inferior ao valor médio 1971-2000, classificando-se este mês como normal a seco em quase todo o território. De salientar que a situação de seca meteorológica se mantém, tendo-se agravado a extensão de seca severa de 8% para 16% relativamente a Março de 2009, estando o resto do território do Continente em seca fraca, 37% e em seca moderada, 47%.



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/


----------



## AnDré (3 Jun 2009 às 11:45)

Depois de um mês de Abril fresquinho, veio Maio quentinho. 

Evolução da temperatura durante o mês de Maio:

Beja





Bragança





Faro





Lisboa





Porto - Sem dados na primeira dezena do mês.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jun 2009 às 15:40)

Já está disponível o resumo mensal do mês de Maio na página do IM.



> *Maio quente, com agravamento de seca meteorológica*
> 
> Maio caracterizou-se como sendo um mês seco a muito seco, com quantidades de precipitação, em Portugal continental, bastante inferiores aos valores médios de 1971-2000, o que levou ao agravamento da situação de seca meteorológica em todo o País. No final do mês 66% do território continental encontrava-se em seca meteorológica severa e extrema, de acordo com as classes de PDSI.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skizzo (8 Jun 2009 às 15:42)

E mais uma vez o IM a pecar ao nao ter mais nenhuma EMA no Porto. Dados incompletos de P.Rubras portanto não revelam nenhuns dados, nem aqueles que foram registados na estação.
E este mês com jeitinho vai ser igual. A estação já não fornece dados há alguns dias...


----------



## Dan (8 Jun 2009 às 21:07)

> Em 2 de Maio iniciou-se, uma onda de calor (Figura 9), que teve maior duração nas regiões do interior nomeadamente em Évora e Miranda do Douro com 8 dias e em Beja, Bragança e Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo com 7 dias.
> Em 27 de Maio, iniciou-se nova onda de calor em muitos locais do interior, a qual persistia no final no mês.



Fonte IM

Ainda o Verão mal começou e já ocorreram duas ondas de calor.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jun 2009 às 11:30)

Primeira semana de Junho (1 a 7 de Junho):

T. máxima e T. Mínima

Aljustrel 35,7 ºC; 9,7 ºC
Alvalade do Sado 35,2 ºC; 11,4 ºC
Beja 35,4 ºC; 10,5 ºC
Castro Verde 36,0 ºC; 10,2 ºC
Elvas 36,2 ºC; 10,0 ºC
Estremoz 34,2 ºC; 10,6 ºC
Évora 35,9 ºC; 10,4 ºC
Ferreira do Alentejo 35,8 ºC; 9,6 ºC
Moura 36,5 ºC; 8,7 ºC
Odemira 22,1 ºC; 11,8 ºC
Redondo 36,9 ºC; 10,5 ºC
Serpa 36,6 ºC; 10,4 ºC
Viana do Alentejo 35,7 ºC; 9,6 ºC
Vidigueira 36,5 ºC; 8,8 ºC

Fonte: COTR

Enormes contrastes de temperatura entre o litoral e o interior e acentuadas amplitudes térmicas, com temperaturas máximas muito altas e temperaturas mínimas ainda bastante baixas nesta época do ano.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Jun 2009 às 19:57)

Dan disse:


> Fonte IM
> 
> Ainda o Verão mal começou e já ocorreram duas ondas de calor.



Nem dei por isso ... aqui em Faro com as temperaturas perfeitamente dentro do normal ... 
Este mes de Junho vai desagravar bastante a seca meteorológica no Norte e Centro !!
Palpitamente que este Verão será recheado de aguaceiros e trovoadas nas regiões do Interior.
Poderá também ser algo quente !!


----------



## Vince (9 Jun 2009 às 21:19)

Já vamos na 3ª onda de calor este ano conforme as regiões obviamente. 

*1) A que começou entre 7 e 9 de Março*





http://www.meteo.pt/opencms/pt/oclima/acompanhamento/



*2) A que começou a 2 de Maio*





http://www.meteo.pt/opencms/pt/oclima/acompanhamento/

*3) A que começou a 27 de Maio*

Sem mapa do IM dado que se prolongou para o início de Junho, mas terá sido sobretudo no interior.


O que não deixa de ser curioso num ano que teve bastante neve (que já vinha de trás, dos últimos meses de 2008) mas não teve nenhuma onda de frio o que demonstra de certa forma que a associação que muitas vezes se faz entre neve e muito frio é um pouco errada, as ondas de frio estão geralmente associadas a entradas continentais frias mas muito secas, e a neve em Portugal está mais associada a algum frio q.b e humidade/precipitação disponível. 

Tem sido um ano com bastantes contrastes, Março e Maio com ondas de calor e Abril o mais frio dos últimos 23 anos, pelo que também acho prematuro fazerem-se extrapolações para o Verão com base nestas ondas de calor.


----------



## Dan (9 Jun 2009 às 23:37)

É verdade, esqueci-me da onda de calor de Março. Aqui durou quase metade do mês.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2009 às 18:49)

*Onda de calor vai continuar em seis zonas do País*

Seis zonas do Sul do País estão sob o efeito de uma onda de calor, há sete e oito dias, com as temperaturas a atingirem o valor mais alto na Amareleja, Alentejo, no dia 12 com 41,1 graus. Os meteorologistas calculam que até segunda-feira os termómetros vão continuar acima dos 30 graus, baixando a partir de terça-feira. Neste quadro, várias regiões estão expostas a risco "muito elevado" de incêndio, tanto no interior do Centro e Norte como no Sul do País.
Para além do caso extremo da Amareleja, a onda de calor está a fazer-se sentir em Setúbal e Vila Real de Santo António, onde durante oito dias consecutivos as temperaturas subiram bem acima dos 30 graus. Já em Faro, Sines e Sagres, no Algarve, o quadro prolongou-se por sete dias seguidos, disse ao DN uma climatologista do Instituto de Meteorologia. Segundo a especialista, "é necessário que se registem temperaturas, pelo menos cinco graus acima dos valores normais para a época e por um período de seis dias consecutivos para que possa falar-se de uma onda de calor ". 
Aquele requisito explica o facto de Lisboa ter escapado a esta classificação. Apesar de a capital ter registado dias com temperaturas muito elevadas de 35 e 36 graus, eles não foram consecutivos, tendo interregnos de dias mais frescos pelo meio. Ontem mesmo, ao início da tarde, a temperatura em Lisboa ameaçava subir acima dos 35 graus quando um súbito vento de sudoeste trouxe um rápido arrefecimento.
Os meteorologistas consideram que os valores registados nos últimos dias não podem ser considerados anormais. "Provavelmente estamos é mal habituados pelo facto de nos dois últimos anos não termos estado sujeitos a temperaturas tão altas durante tantos dias", refere aquela especialista. Mas, relembra, "tanto nos anos de 2003, 2004 2005 e 2006 foram registadas ondas de calor, sendo que neste último ano a situação foi mais intensa". Segundo os registos do Instituto de Meteorologia, em 30 anos, entre 1970 e 2000, a temperatura média do mês de Junho foi de 21 graus a nível nacional, o que não significa que não tenha havido dias igualmente muito quentes nesse período. Por isso, vai ser "preciso esperar pelo fim do mês, para podermos estabelecer a média final, embora já saibamos que este ano ficará acima dos 21 graus", explicou a climatologista.
No distrito de Beja, onde têm sido registadas algumas das temperaturas mais elevadas no País, com valores próximos dos 40 graus, os serviços de saúde sentem um aumento da afluência às urgências. Segundo disse ao DN fonte do Centro Hospitalar de Beja, nota-se que, sobretudo os idosos, procuram as urgências com problemas de saúde que não derivam directamente do calor, mas são agravados pelas temperaturas mais elevadas. Em todo o caso, não foram relatadas situações preocupantes nestes últimos dias.
Também um responsável da Linha de Saúde 24 garantiu ao DN não se terem registado situações clínicas directamente relacionadas com a onda de calor. É para esta linha telefónica que a população deve ligar se precisar de aconselhamento médico. O responsável recomenda alguns cuidados especiais com o calor, sobretudo para os idosos e crianças, que devem beber mais água, porque sentem menos a sede. Também os doentes cardíacos estão mais vulneráveis. 
CARLA AGUIAR

DN


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2009 às 09:19)

Dan disse:


> É verdade, esqueci-me da onda de calor de Março. Aqui durou quase metade do mês.



Metado do mês?
Não concordo, pelo menos a meu ver...
É que aqui nesse mês esteve sempre céu limpo/pouco nublado, excepto meia dúzia de dia que quase nem arrefeceu nem choveu.
Não registei mais de 20mm de precipitação.
Foi, até agora, o mês mais seco de 2009...


----------



## vitamos (22 Jun 2009 às 09:25)

Pedro disse:


> Metado do mês?
> Não concordo, pelo menos a meu ver...



Não se trata de uma opinião... EXISTIU mesmo uma onda de calor em Março de 2009:

_"Finalmente, salienta-se ainda neste mês a ocorrência de ondas de calor no Continente, um pouco por toda a região do interior Norte e Centro e parte do Sul. O maior número de dias em onda de calor registou-se nas estações de Penhas Douradas, com 21 dias e em Bragança, Mirandela, Miranda do Douro e Monção com 18 dias."_

IM - Resumo Março 2009


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2009 às 09:49)

vitamos disse:


> Não se trata de uma opinião... EXISTIU mesmo uma onda de calor em Março de 2009:
> 
> _"Finalmente, salienta-se ainda neste mês a ocorrência de ondas de calor no Continente, um pouco por toda a região do interior Norte e Centro e parte do Sul. O maior número de dias em onda de calor registou-se nas estações de Penhas Douradas, com 21 dias e em Bragança, Mirandela, Miranda do Douro e Monção com 18 dias."_
> 
> IM - Resumo Março 2009



 Não interpretaste bem a minha mensagem...
Eu apenas quis dizer que não concordo com a duração da vaga de calor.

 Não acho que tenha durado quase metade do mês de Março, digo que esssa vaga de calor, aqui na zona durou quase o mês inteiro.Em comparação com o normal de Março, a vaga foi bem longa...

 Mas deixo esta questão para os especialistas do IM.
OK?


----------



## vitamos (22 Jun 2009 às 09:51)

Pedro disse:


> Não interpretaste bem a minha mensagem...
> *Eu apenas quis dizer que não concordo com a duração da vaga de calor.*
> 
> Não acho que tenha durado quase metade do mês de Março, digo que esssa vaga de calor, aqui na zona durou quase o mês inteiro.Em comparação com o normal de Março, a vaga foi bem longa...
> ...



De novo... volto a dizer... Esta questão não é discutível ao ponto do concordar ou não.... são dados oficiais! A duração é aquela referida e que faz parte do Relatório de Março do IM.


----------



## David sf (22 Jun 2009 às 09:54)

Dizem que não houve nenhuma onda de frio, mas a entrada fria que durou desde 6 até 11 de Janeiro não pode ser considerada como tal, pelo menos nalgumas regiões do país, como o litoral e o sul? É que a duração foi de 6 dias, ou não?


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2009 às 09:55)

vitamos disse:


> De novo... volto a dizer... Esta questão não é discutível ao ponto do concordar ou não.... são dados oficiais! A duração é aquela referida e que faz parte do Relatório de Março do IM.



Desculpa estar novamente a insitir...
Mas, podes por acaso arranjar-me dados oficiais sobre a duração da vaga de Calor referentes a Viseu em si?
Se sim, faz-mo por favor, o mais rápido pssível, pois a net começa-me a falhar...


----------



## vitamos (22 Jun 2009 às 10:10)

Pedro disse:


> Desculpa estar novamente a insitir...
> Mas, podes por acaso arranjar-me dados oficiais sobre a duração da vaga de Calor referentes a Viseu em si?
> Se sim, faz-mo por favor, o mais rápido pssível, pois a net começa-me a falhar...









_Número de dias em onda de calor em Março
Fonte: IM_


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2009 às 10:17)

David sf disse:


> Dizem que não houve nenhuma onda de frio, mas a entrada fria que durou desde 6 até 11 de Janeiro não pode ser considerada como tal, pelo menos nalgumas regiões do país, como o litoral e o sul? É que a duração foi de 6 dias, ou não?



*Onda de Frio* – Segundo a definição da (Organização Meteorológica Mundial) ocorre onda de frio quando num periodo de 6 dias consecutivos, a temperatura mínima do ar é inferior em 5°C ao valor médio das temperaturas mínimas diárias no período de referência (30 anos).

Pegando em Faro.
A média das mínimas em Janeiro é de 7,3ºC (1971-2000).
Temperaturas registadas no período 6-12: 7,6ºC; 5,7ºC; 4,9ºC; 2,4ºC; *0,4ºC; 1,7ºC *e 3,6ºC. Dois dias!

Beja
A média das mínimas em Janeiro é de 5,3ºC (1971-2000).
Temperaturas registadas no período 6-13: 5,3ºC; 2,4ºC; 2,3ºC; *0,3ºC; -0,4ºC; 0,3ºC; -0,2ºC;* 3,1ºC. Quarto dias!

Lisboa teve 3 dias com mínimas 5ºC < ao valor médio.
O Porto teve também 3 dias.


----------



## vitamos (22 Jun 2009 às 10:20)

David sf disse:


> Dizem que não houve nenhuma onda de frio, mas a entrada fria que durou desde 6 até 11 de Janeiro não pode ser considerada como tal, pelo menos nalgumas regiões do país, como o litoral e o sul? É que a duração foi de 6 dias, ou não?



Houve uma onde de frio sim, mas apenas nas estações meteorológicas mencionadas:






_Fonte IM_


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2009 às 10:35)

vitamos disse:


> _Número de dias em onda de calor em Março
> Fonte: IM_



Podes-me dar o link completo referente ao tem a este mapa?


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2009 às 10:36)

vitamos disse:


> houve uma onde de frio sim, mas apenas nas estações meteorológicas mencionadas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



também não há deste tipo de dados para viseu?

Desculpa pelo incómodo!!!


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2009 às 10:38)

Pedro disse:


> Desculpa estar novamente a insitir...
> Mas, podes por acaso arranjar-me dados oficiais sobre a duração da vaga de Calor referentes a Viseu em si?
> Se sim, faz-mo por favor, o mais rápido pssível, pois a net começa-me a falhar...



*Onda de Calor* – Segundo a definição da WMO (Organização Meteorológica Mundial) ocorre uma onda de calor quando num periodo de 6 dias consecutivos, a temperatura máxima do ar é superior em 5°C ao valor médio das temperaturas máximas diárias no período de referência (1961-1990).

------------------

Em Viseu, o valor médio das temperaturas máximas diárias para o mês de Março é de +-15ºC. (Só tenho a média para Vila Real que é 14,4ºC).
Mas ainda que seja 14ºC e não 15ºC, só contam dias seguidos em que a máxima foi superior a 19ºC.

Ora dia 10 de Março a máxima em Viseu foi de 17,9ºC e dia 23 de Março a máxima foi de 18,3ºC.

Só entre 11 e 22 de Março é que a temperatura esteve superior a 19ºC.
O que perfaz um total de 12 dias de onda de calor.

De 25 a 28 de Março as temperaturas voltaram a ser superiores a 19ºC, mas foram apenas 4 dias seguidos.

Se quiseres ver os extremos diários desse mês para Viseu, clica aqui!


----------



## vitamos (22 Jun 2009 às 10:43)

Pedro disse:


> Podes-me dar o link completo referente ao tem a este mapa?



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/publicacoes/...li&cmbTema=pcl&idDep=cli&idTema=pcl&curAno=-1

Relatório de Março-

(Requer registo na página do IM)


----------



## David sf (22 Jun 2009 às 10:57)

AnDré disse:


> *Onda de Frio* – Segundo a definição da (Organização Meteorológica Mundial) ocorre onda de frio quando num periodo de 6 dias consecutivos, a temperatura mínima do ar é inferior em 5°C ao valor médio das temperaturas mínimas diárias no período de referência (30 anos).
> 
> Pegando em Faro.
> A média das mínimas em Janeiro é de 7,3ºC (1971-2000).
> ...



Não tinha a noção que a média das mínimas fosse tão baixa, e por esse critério acho que a última onda de frio durante o Inverno data de Março de 2005. Não concordo muito com esse critério. Para exemplificar em Beja, imagine-se que uma depressão se centra em Portugal, com chuva e frio durante 6 dias. Como o céu está nublado a amplitude térmica é mínima e as máximas são de 3 graus e a mínima de 1. Neva todos os seis dias e não é uma onda de frio? Não se deveria olhar também às máximas? Ou às temperaturas médias diárias, que seria o mais correcto? É certo que no impacte sobre as populações, no que toca à saúde, agricultura, etc, o mais importante são os extremos, mas meteorologicamente faria mais sentido alterar-se o critério.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Jun 2009 às 11:02)

vitamos disse:


> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/publicacoes/...li&cmbTema=pcl&idDep=cli&idTema=pcl&curAno=-1
> 
> Relatório de Março-
> 
> (Requer registo na página do IM)



OK, OBRIGADO!


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2009 às 11:15)

David sf disse:


> Não tinha a noção que a média das mínimas fosse tão baixa, e por esse critério acho que a última onda de frio durante o Inverno data de Março de 2005. Não concordo muito com esse critério. Para exemplificar em Beja, imagine-se que uma depressão se centra em Portugal, com chuva e frio durante 6 dias. Como o céu está nublado a amplitude térmica é mínima e as máximas são de 3 graus e a mínima de 1. Neva todos os seis dias e não é uma onda de frio? Não se deveria olhar também às máximas? Ou às temperaturas médias diárias, que seria o mais correcto? É certo que no impacte sobre as populações, no que toca à saúde, agricultura, etc, o mais importante são os extremos, mas meteorologicamente faria mais sentido alterar-se o critério.



Se assim fosse David sf, ainda seria mais difícil a ocorrência de ondas de frio.
Ora conta lá as situações em que cenários como aquele que tu descreveste acontece. 

Normalmente uma onda de frio acontece em dias anticiclónicos que permitem que a temperatura mínima baixe muito. No entanto, as máximas acabam até por não ser tão baixas quanto isso.
Já quando neva, as máximas são muito baixas mas as mínimas nem por isso.
Agora se pensares bem, verás qual o fenómeno mais comum.

Mas para teres ideia melhor, pegando nesse período de Janeiro, e imaginando que a definição de onda de frio poderia ser aplicado para as temperaturas máximas. Sabendo que a Tmáx média em Janeiro para Beja é 13,9ºC, então apenas para máximas <8,9ºC é que teríamos uma onda de frio, certo?

Para o período de 6 a 13 de Janeiro de 2009 temos:
Beja com 4 dias em que Tmáx < 8,9ºC (normal 13,9ºC)
Lisboa, 4 dias em que Tmáx < 9,5ºC (normal 14,5ºC)
Porto, 2 dias em que Tmáx < 8,5ºC (normal 13,5ºC)
Faro, em Janeiro a Tmáx foi sempre superior a 10ºC.


----------



## David sf (22 Jun 2009 às 11:37)

AnDré disse:


> Se assim fosse David sf, ainda seria mais difícil a ocorrência de ondas de frio.
> Ora conta lá as situações em que cenários como aquele que tu descreveste acontece.
> 
> Normalmente uma onda de frio acontece em dias anticiclónicos que permitem que a temperatura mínima baixe muito. No entanto, as máximas acabam até por não ser tão baixas quanto isso.
> ...



A situação que eu referi nunca deve ter acontecido e provavelmente nunca acontecerá, a não ser nalguma idade do gelo, mas serve para demonstrar que a aplicação cega de critérios estabelecidos pode tornar-se ridícula. Quando eu falei das máximas e das médias, queria dizer que se poderiam juntar aos critérios, na forma de reunião (ou mínima ou média ou máxima) e não de intersecção (e mínima e máxima e média). Outro exemplo, não seria mais merecedor da definição de onda de frio quatro dias com mínimas de 10 negativos do que seis dias com mínimas de zero? O que eu crítico é a forma acrítica como se aplicam os regulamentos, se se prevêem 38 graus não se diz nada, se forem 39 acciona-se o alerta, se estiver 2 graus não é onda de frio, caso esteja 0,3 já o é. Mas alguém sente a diferença?


----------



## vitamos (22 Jun 2009 às 11:47)

David sf disse:


> A situação que eu referi nunca deve ter acontecido e provavelmente nunca acontecerá, a não ser nalguma idade do gelo, mas serve para demonstrar que a aplicação cega de critérios estabelecidos pode tornar-se ridícula. Quando eu falei das máximas e das médias, queria dizer que se poderiam juntar aos critérios, na forma de reunião (ou mínima ou média ou máxima) e não de intersecção (e mínima e máxima e média). Outro exemplo, não seria mais merecedor da definição de onda de frio quatro dias com mínimas de 10 negativos do que seis dias com mínimas de zero? O que eu crítico é a forma acrítica como se aplicam os regulamentos, se se prevêem 38 graus não se diz nada, se forem 39 acciona-se o alerta, se estiver 2 graus não é onda de frio, caso esteja 0,3 já o é. Mas alguém sente a diferença?



Eu até posso perceber o que queres dizer...

Mas terás que concordar numa coisa... Um critério é um critério... Então pura e  simplesmente deixariam de haver critérios...


----------



## Vince (22 Jun 2009 às 11:49)

David sf disse:


> A situação que eu referi nunca deve ter acontecido e provavelmente nunca acontecerá, a não ser nalguma idade do gelo, mas serve para demonstrar que a aplicação cega de critérios estabelecidos pode tornar-se ridícula. Quando eu falei das máximas e das médias, queria dizer que se poderiam juntar aos critérios, na forma de reunião (ou mínima ou média ou máxima) e não de intersecção (e mínima e máxima e média). Outro exemplo, não seria mais merecedor da definição de onda de frio quatro dias com mínimas de 10 negativos do que seis dias com mínimas de zero? O que eu crítico é a forma acrítica como se aplicam os regulamentos, se se prevêem 38 graus não se diz nada, se forem 39 acciona-se o alerta, se estiver 2 graus não é onda de frio, caso esteja 0,3 já o é. Mas alguém sente a diferença?



David, eu compreendo o que dizes mas tem que haver sempre critérios, que nunca nenhum é perfeito. Mas a forma como abordas a coisa seria abrir uma caixa da pandorra e tornava-se tudo uma gigantesca confusão. Limites em critérios são sempre absurdos a certa altura, seja nisto seja noutras coisas. Se tens um teste na universidade com 9,5, não tiveste 10, se foste multado porque ias a 121km/h e não a 120km/h, se bebes uma cerveja e acusaste 0,5 e não 0,4 quando a polícia te mandou parar, se um ciclone tropical tem ventos de 117km/h é uma tempestade tropical, se tem ventos de 118km/h já é um furacão. É tudo injusto ou "acrítico", mas não há melhor forma de se fazer as coisas. Se entras pelo campo das interpretações pessoais, em que alguém não segue um critério universal mas segue a sua ideia sobre o assunto, isso seria sinónimo de confusão pois aí ainda se torna mais subjectivo porque raramente há 2 pessoas com a mesma opinião ou que façam o mesmo julgamento. Além de que em qualquer actividade quando se entra nessas áreas de avaliação pessoal e não por critérios, isso é sempre um caminho cinzento e até perigoso nalguns sectores.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jun 2009 às 12:04)

David sf disse:


> Quando eu falei das máximas e das médias, queria dizer que se poderiam juntar aos critérios, na forma de reunião (ou mínima ou média ou máxima) e não de intersecção (e mínima e máxima e média). Outro exemplo, não seria mais merecedor da definição de onda de frio quatro dias com mínimas de 10 negativos do que seis dias com mínimas de zero? O que eu crítico é a forma acrítica como se aplicam os regulamentos, se se prevêem 38 graus não se diz nada, se forem 39 acciona-se o alerta, se estiver 2 graus não é onda de frio, caso esteja 0,3 já o é. Mas alguém sente a diferença?



Não acho que seja assim tão "acritico". Pelo contrário, até é rígido, e quando se fala de valores penso que é matematicamente que se deve agir e não sensorialmente.

Existem normais de 30 anos - médias de temperaturas máximas e mínimas.
É em relação a elas que se deve aplicar a definição de onda de frio e calor, bem como os alertas.

Para já, e começando por "onda", o estipulado pela WMO é que sejam 6 dias consecutivos. Ainda que tenhas 4 dias de muito frio, se forem intercalados por dias normais, não se pode considerar uma onda de frio. Claro que na média mensal esses 4 dias muito frios marcarão alguma diferença, mas se o critério diz que são 6 dias, é isso que deve ser aplicado.

Por exemplo, nos últimos 5 dias as temperaturas máximas em Lisboa (Geofísico) estiveram bem a cima dos 24,8ºC normais para o mês de Junho. Hoje, ao 6º dia, se a máxima não for superior a 29,8ºC, por muito quentes que tenham sido os últimos dias, Lisboa não terá uma onda de calor.
Ondas de calor e frio resultam de critérios, e há que levar esses critérios às décimas de grau. É para isso que as normais existem.

Se assim não fosse, ou havia ondas de calor/frio por tudo e por nada, ou nunca haveria, dependendo da opinião de cada pessoa.

Ainda a dizer que obviamente cada localidade tem as suas normais.
6 dias consecutivos de 0ºC em Lisboa em Janeiro seriam uma onda de frio, mas em Beja não o seria, visto a temperatura média das mínimas em Beja ser menor que a de Lisboa.


----------



## AnDré (24 Jun 2009 às 11:29)

Evolução das temperaturas ao longo da Primavera (desde Março até 21 de Junho).

Bragança







Porto - A estação falhou durante vários dias






Lisboa






Beja






Faro


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jun 2009 às 21:44)

Qual o site desses gráficos?
Gostava de o consultar para ver umas informações.
Já agora, lembram-se daquelas informações para a duração da seca em Viseu?
Alguém sabe o site fonte desssas informações?

OBRIGADO!!!


----------



## AnDré (26 Jun 2009 às 00:20)

Pedro disse:


> Qual o site desses gráficos?
> Gostava de o consultar para ver umas informações.
> Já agora, lembram-se daquelas informações para a duração da seca em Viseu?
> Alguém sabe o site fonte desssas informações?
> ...



No primeiro post deste tópico estão lá os links.
De qualquer forma, aqui vai: Global Climate Data & Maps

Em relação aos dados de Viseu, foram retirados das synops.
Podes consultar aqui: Ogimet
Escolhes o país, a data e depois clicas na cidade que queres.


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2009 às 22:23)

Relatório do IM sobre o mês de Junho:




> *Junho com ondas de calor*
> 
> O mês de Junho caracterizou-se por valores médios da temperatura do ar,
> média, máxima e mínima, superiores aos respectivos valores normais 1971-
> ...



Alguns mapas,

*Anomalia da temperatura mínima, média e máxima:*







*Total de precipitação e Anomalia da Precipitação:*








*Seca Meteorológica*








*Relatório completo:*
 Instituto de Meteorologia - Boletins Climatológicos


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jul 2009 às 22:02)

Só para fazer um reparo e até curioso, no mapa de preciptação termos de percentagem, Faro tem uma percentagem entre 20 a 40%, enquanto parece uma faixa que pode considerar-se o concelho de Olhão onde a percentagem anda nos 60 a 80%, eu registei 4 mm o que faz uma média ao mês de Junho de 61 % está acertinho, será que andam a ver os meus registos


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jul 2009 às 12:30)

Vamos reanalisar o gráfico mas máximas:






Ponto a) no mapa a minha estação e ponto b) Poceirão. A média de máximas do Poceirão é uma estimativa muito optimista porque provavelmente o valor foi superior.

Gostava de saber da parte do IM o porquê de isto acontecer, e por isso também vou questionar-lhes sobre esta situação.

Isto acontece porquê? Porque as médias devem ser calculadas com base em 3 estações na margem sul:

Barreiro - A escassos metros do Rio Tejo
Praia da Rainha - A escassos metros do Atlântico
Setúbal - Relativamente perto do Sado e como assistimos aos diversos relatos do Miguel, muito influenciada pelas brisas SE durante o mês de Junho.

É importante aqui nas redondezas, a média das máximas neste mapa apresentar um desvio superior a 2ºC? não sei.

Acontecem casos semelhantes a este noutros locais do continente? Com certeza.

Confuso pelo menos é, ter uma máxima superior a 30ºC e ver no mapa e representação desse valor a mais de 100 km de distância. Saber que tive a mesma média de máxima de Bragança, Melgaço e Faro. 

Fica uma nota positiva para o Modelo Aladin que no seu modelo de temperatura a 2m mostra um cenário bem mais realista.


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2009 às 13:23)

Com um pequeno intervalo em Abril, desde Fevereiro que se vai mantendo a anomalia positiva na temperatura nestas cinco estações climatológicas.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jul 2009 às 10:49)

Não sei se é o Tópico indicado .... mas quando é que termina esta seca meteorológia, bem sei que tenho pela frente pelo menos mais 3 meses do mesmo tempo de sempre .... mas e então prespectivas para o próximo ano (Outono/Inverno), será que isto vai continuar assim aqui pelo Sul !!

Este mês será o 10º mês consecutivo com precipitações abaixo da média 
Infelizmente parece que a tendência nos próximos anos é para continuar de acordo com os cientistas, mas assim sendo que futuro será o nosso !!

PS: Desculpem o desabafo !!

Já agora onde posso encontrar a precipitação anual das ultimas duas décadas de Portugal? Mais concretamente do Sul de Portugal?
Apenas quero os totais anuais senão tenho que andar a somar tudo dos meses e tenho imenso trabalho !!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2009 às 11:36)

Aurélio disse:


> Não sei se é o Tópico indicado .... mas quando é que termina esta seca meteorológia, bem sei que tenho pela frente pelo menos mais 3 meses do mesmo tempo de sempre .... mas e então prespectivas para o próximo ano (Outono/Inverno), será que isto vai continuar assim aqui pelo Sul !!
> 
> Este mês será o 10º mês consecutivo com precipitações abaixo da média
> Infelizmente parece que a tendência nos próximos anos é para continuar de acordo com os cientistas, mas assim sendo que futuro será o nosso !!
> ...



http://snirh.pt/snirh.php?main_id=2&item=1&objlink=&objrede=METEO aqui tens muitas estações do Algarve com dados nos últimos 20 anos

Estação de Quelfes dista 3 kms de Olhão com os totais dos anos hidrológicos desde 1980 a 2005 (falta anos mas encontram-se na precipitação mensal).

Data QUELFES (31K/02UG) 
Precipitação anual (mm) 
01/10/1981 09:00 406.0  
01/10/1982 09:00 221.5  
01/10/1983 09:00 732.0  
01/10/1984 09:00 569.0  
01/10/1986 09:00 457.0  
01/10/1987 09:00 724.2  
01/10/1988 09:00 736.9  
*01/10/1989 09:00 1240.5* 
01/10/1990 09:00 583.8  
01/10/1992 09:00 871.8  
01/10/1993 09:00 512.5  
01/10/1994 09:00 281.8  
01/10/1995 09:00 1165.4  
01/10/1996 09:00 649.4  
01/10/1997 09:00 831.8  
01/10/1998 09:00 249.3  
01/10/1999 09:00 462.7  
01/10/2000 09:00 647.9  
01/10/2004 09:00 188.0  
01/10/2005 09:00 601.6


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jul 2009 às 12:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> http://snirh.pt/snirh.php?main_id=2&item=1&objlink=&objrede=METEO aqui tens muitas estações do Algarve com dados nos últimos 20 anos
> 
> Estação de Quelfes dista 3 kms de Olhão com os totais dos anos hidrológicos desde 1980 a 2005 (falta anos mas encontram-se na precipitação mensal).
> 
> ...




Obrigado pelos dados disponibilizados, tenho estado a vasculhar no mesmo site que me deste mas pela estação de São Brás de Alportel, noutro link , e acho curioso que o ultimo ano com precipitação superior á média foi 2000-2001 (apresentaram como gosto mais).
Reparei também que os periodos chuvosos apresentam-se por tri-anuais, e que os 5 primeiros anos da década são sempre muito secos.
87-88 a 89-90; 95-96 a 97-98; 00-01;

falhou claramente esta década pois as outras décadas tem sido geralmente sempre assim, das décadas analisadas destaco claramente o ano 89-90 e 95-96


----------



## N_Fig (7 Ago 2009 às 19:49)

2009-08-07 (IM)

O mês de  Julho  caracterizou-se  por valores médios  da temperatura do  ar, média, máxima e mínima, inferiores aos respectivos valores normais 1971-2000 em todo o território do Continente, com anomalias de -0.9ºC, -0.5ºC e -1.2ºC, respectivamente. 

A  média  da  quantidade  de  precipitação  em  Portugal  Continental,  foi superior ao valor médio 1971-2000, classificando-se este mês como normal a  muito  chuvoso  nas  regiões  do  Norte,  sendo  mesmo  extremamente chuvoso  nas  regiões  do  Noroeste.  Nas  regiões  do  Centro  e  Sul  o  mês classifica-se como seco  a normal.  Destaca-se  a  ocorrência de precipitação intensa entre as 09UTC do dia 22 e as 09UTC do dia 23 a Norte de Portugal Continental. 

A  situação  de  seca  meteorológica  apresentou  um  ligeiro desagravamento em particular nas regiões  do Noroeste, verificando-se que 40%   do território do Continente está em seca severa e  extrema, 33% em seca moderada e 19% em seca fraca


----------



## Lousano (7 Ago 2009 às 20:03)

*Re: Julho com temperaturas abaixo do normal*

E é uma média do país, pois aqui terá sido uma diferença bem superior.


----------



## belem (7 Ago 2009 às 20:09)

*Re: Julho com temperaturas abaixo do normal*

Neste forum há gente a queixar-se que chove, mas o que é facto é que existe uma situação de seca severa e extrema em quase metade de Portugal  e seca moderada em 33%...
Dá que pensar.
E não será de mais relembrar que existem várias regiões de Portugal em risco  directo de desertificação (1/3 do país!).


----------



## N_Fig (7 Ago 2009 às 21:07)

*Re: Julho com temperaturas abaixo do normal*



belem disse:


> Neste forum há gente a queixar-se que chove, mas o que é facto é que existe uma situação de seca severa e extrema em quase metade de Portugal  e seca moderada em 33%...



É claro que 92% do território está em situação de seca. Mas tem chovido muito nos últimos 2 meses, por exemplo, no Minho. Viana de Castelo em Maio estava em situação de seca moderada. Agora está em situação de chuva fraca e o Verão em Portugal Continental é uma estação de seca...


----------



## belem (7 Ago 2009 às 21:49)

*Re: Julho com temperaturas abaixo do normal*



N_Fig disse:


> É claro que 92% do território está em situação de seca. Mas tem chovido muito nos últimos 2 meses, por exemplo, no Minho. Viana de Castelo em Maio estava em situação de seca moderada. Agora está em situação de chuva fraca e o Verão em Portugal Continental é uma estação de seca...



Esta situação de seca não vem de agora, já vem desde há algum tempo.

«Viana de Castelo em Maio estava em situação de seca moderada.Agora está em situação de chuva fraca e o Verão em Portugal Continental é uma estação de seca.»- Nfig.

Querias dizer situação de seca fraca para o Minho?
O Minho é a segunda região mais chuvosa de Portugal e contudo nem ela foi poupada a uma seca que já dura há algum tempo.
Este verão até agora apresentou precipitação acima do normal, nessa região, mas o problema já vem de antes.


----------



## Veterano (7 Ago 2009 às 22:00)

Aqui no Douro Litoral, o que mais me surpreendeu foram as temperaturas máximas do mês de Julho abaixo do normal, de uma forma continuada.

  A influência marítima dominou completamente os primeiros quilómetros de litoral.


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2009 às 22:01)

Alguns dados do relatório deste mês que está bastante interessante.

Começando pelos registos históricos de precipitação que foram batidos no evento de 23 de Julho no norte. 
Foram bastantes as estações a bater máximos:


*Registos históricos:*









*Anomalia da Temperatura (min, med, max) :*







*Precipitação (Total e Anomalia)*







*Precipitação desde Outubro 2008 (Total e Anomalia)*







*Seca*







*Relatório completo:*
http://www.meteo.pt/opencms/pt/oclima/relatorios/


----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2009 às 22:46)

Será que os dados da estação de Quelfes fazem sentido? O ano hidrológico 2004-2005 registou mesmo 601mm de precipitação? Foi a maior seca dos últimos 60 anos... 

Faro (IM)
Outubro - 2004 - 37,5 mm
Novembro - 2004 - N.D.
Dezembro - 2004 - N.D.
Janeiro - 2005 - 0,0 mm
Fevereiro - 2005 - 8,1 mm
Março - 2005 - 15,0 mm
Abril - 2005 - 1,0 mm
Maio - 2005 - 14,0 mm
Junho - 2005 - 2,0 mm
Julho - 2005 - 8,5 mm
Agosto - 2005 - 0,0 mm
Setembro - 2005 - 0,8 mm


VRSA (IM)
Outubro - 2004 - N.D.
Novembro - 2004 - N.D.
Dezembro - 2004 - N.D.
Janeiro - 2005 - 0,3 mm
Fevereiro - 2005 - 27,1 mm
Março - 2005 - 21,0 mm
Abril - 2005 - 3,0 mm
Maio - 2005 - 13 mm
Junho - 2005 - 0,6 mm
Julho - 2005 - 0,0 mm
Agosto - 2005 - 0,0 mm
Setembro - 2005 - N.D.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Ago 2009 às 22:52)

*Re: Julho com temperaturas abaixo do normal*



belem disse:


> «Viana de Castelo em Maio estava em situação de seca moderada.Agora está em situação de chuva fraca e o Verão em Portugal Continental é uma estação de seca.»- Nfig.
> 
> Querias dizer situação de seca fraca para o Minho?
> O Minho é a segunda região mais chuvosa de Portugal e contudo nem ela foi poupada a uma seca que já dura há algum tempo.
> Este verão até agora apresentou precipitação acima do normal, nessa região, mas o problema já vem de antes.



Eu disse que em Maio Viana do Castelo (foi um exemplo) estava em situação de seca moderada. Porquê? Porque a Primavera (Março, Abril e Maio) deste ano teve precipitação bastante inferior ao normal. E também disse que agora está em situação de chuva fraca. Porquê? Porque até agora o Verão (Junho e Julho) tem tido precipitação bastante superior ao normal. Ora as pessoas queixam-se da chuva porque esquecem-se que antes destes 2 últimos meses chuvosos, houve meses de seca. É por isso que as pessoas se queixam da chuva.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Ago 2009 às 23:02)

Agreste disse:


> Será que os dados da estação de Quelfes fazem sentido? O ano hidrológico 2004-2005 registou mesmo 601mm de precipitação? Foi a maior seca dos últimos 60 anos...
> 
> Faro (IM)
> Outubro - 2004 - 37,5 mm
> ...



Segundo o IM foram 401 mm


----------



## belem (8 Ago 2009 às 00:31)

*Re: Julho com temperaturas abaixo do normal*



N_Fig disse:


> Eu disse que em Maio Viana do Castelo (foi um exemplo) estava em situação de seca moderada. Porquê? Porque a Primavera (Março, Abril e Maio) deste ano teve precipitação bastante inferior ao normal. E também disse que agora está em situação de chuva fraca. Porquê? Porque até agora o Verão (Junho e Julho) tem tido precipitação bastante superior ao normal. Ora as pessoas queixam-se da chuva porque esquecem-se que antes destes 2 últimos meses chuvosos, houve meses de seca. É por isso que as pessoas se queixam da chuva.



Exacto e eu apercebi-me disso.
É o que se chama de memória selectiva.


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2009 às 15:05)

N_Fig disse:


> Segundo o IM foram 401 mm



Bem faltam os dados de Novembro e Dezembro de 2004 mas do que me lembro foram meses completamente secos. Não confirmo mas lembro-me que não choveu nesses 2 meses. Mesmo esses 401mm contando com os dados que pus que são dos relatórios mensais do próprio IM (cujo total dá perto de 87mm) parecem-me impossíveis de confirmar. Teriam que ter caído em Novembro e Dezembro de 2004 qualquer coisa como 314,1mm...


----------



## N_Fig (8 Ago 2009 às 18:25)

Agreste disse:


> Bem faltam os dados de Novembro e Dezembro de 2004 mas do que me lembro foram meses completamente secos. Não confirmo mas lembro-me que não choveu nesses 2 meses. Mesmo esses 401mm contando com os dados que pus que são dos relatórios mensais do próprio IM (cujo total dá perto de 87mm) parecem-me impossíveis de confirmar. Teriam que ter caído em Novembro e Dezembro de 2004 qualquer coisa como 314,1mm...



Eu estava a dizer que a média em Portugal foi de 401 mm. Em Faro foram 152 mm (Nov. - 23 mm; Dez. - 42 mm) e em VRSA 189 mm (Out. - 72 mm; Nov. - 15 mm; Dez. - 37 mm; Set. - 0,3 mm).


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Ago 2009 às 19:40)

Agreste disse:


> Será que os dados da estação de Quelfes fazem sentido? O ano hidrológico 2004-2005 registou mesmo 601mm de precipitação? Foi a maior seca dos últimos 60 anos...



O ano hidrológico 2004-2005 registou 188 mm, os 601 mm referem ao ano hidrológico de 2005 - 2006 os dados estão correctíssimos.

01/10/2004 09:00 (vc) 53.1  
01/11/2004 09:00 (vc) 23.0  
01/12/2004 09:00 (vc) 43.0  
01/01/2005 09:00 (vc) 2.0  
01/02/2005 09:00 (vc) 17.5  
01/03/2005 09:00 (vc) 21.7  
01/04/2005 09:00 (vc) 8.6  
01/05/2005 09:00 (vc) 8.5  
01/06/2005 09:00 (vc) 2.2  
01/07/2005 09:00 (vc) 7.8  
01/08/2005 09:00 (vc) 0.6  
01/09/2005 09:00 (vc) 0.0 

Total: 188 mm

As datas são referentes aos meses em questão, se a data indica 1/10/2004 corresponde ao mês de Outubro, se a data para a precipitação anual indica 1/10/2004 corresponde ao ano hidrológico 2004/2005.


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2009 às 22:10)

Está esclarecida a dúvida porque sempre pensei que fosse bastante menos precipitação


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (28 Ago 2009 às 16:54)

Qual a % de cobertura original de floresta em portugal?


----------



## Dan (28 Ago 2009 às 17:45)

Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> Qual a % de cobertura original de floresta em portugal?



Praticamente nada.


----------



## belem (30 Ago 2009 às 02:46)

Ronaldo Coutinho disse:


> Qual a % de cobertura original de floresta em portugal?



Cobertura original e primitiva é muito pouca.
Assim por alto e falando dos mais representativos, lembro-me dos  carvalhais «oceânicos» primitivos do Gerês, da floresta mediterrânica da Arrábida ( um dos maiores núcleos do género no mundo), da floresta húmida subtropical ( laurissilva) da Ilha da Madeira, o maior núcleo do mundo do mesmo género.
Existem florestas que entretanto, recuperaram muitas espécies nativas e estão em recuperação agora em escala significativa ( caso da Serra da Estrela e do Montesinho, por exemplo) devido ao abandono de terras que com o tempo, foram permitindo que a floresta nativa voltasse a ocupar parte dos seus domínios ou então em certos casos, um uso silvícola sustentável por parte do homem, fez com que algumas florestas fossem mantidas e preservadas.
Existem casos relativamente recentes também do caso oposto, como a Serra do Açor, que possuía ainda há uns anos uma floresta primitiva e agora os seus domínios estão ser invadidos por espécies exóticas como acácias e os incêndios que já dizimaram grande sectores florestais. A Serra de Monchique e a Serra do Caldeirão têm tido também anos difíceis ultimamente.
Em várias partes do país, contudo, espécies exóticas como o eucalipto e pinheiro-bravo,  curiosamente estão a fomentar sombra que permite a germinação de uma floresta já com características climácicas ( primitivas), embora estas exóticas tenham as desvantagens de serem muito inflamáveis.
Contudo isto tem levado a um aumento algo significativo da floresta nativa.
Espera-se que os silvicultores compreendam os benefícios da presença destas plantas na suas explorações.
Algumas parcelas de floresta nativa, perduram também em locais algo inesperados, como arredores de grandes cidades e em muitas aldeias, junto a rios e em montanhas por exemplo.
Exemplos: A zona do grande Porto, a zona Oeste da Estremadura e o Minho.
Daí que se juntarmos todas estas áreas, o cenário já não é assim tão desanimador. Os últimos anos têm sido relativamente benéficos, mas não podemos deixar de melhorar. Há muita, mas mesmo muita coisa ainda por fazer e melhorar.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Set 2009 às 14:55)

*Agosto quente e seco*

2009-09-04 (IM)

A influência de um anticiclone centrado no Atlântico juntamente com uma depressão de origem térmica localizada no interior da Península influenciaram o estado do tempo em Portugal continental na maior parte do mês. Assim, Agosto foi caracterizado, na sua grande maioria, por dias de céu limpo e temperaturas do ar elevadas.

Os valores de temperatura do ar máxima, mínima e média foram superiores ao respectivo valor normal de 1971-2000, com as anomalias de +1,6ºC, +0,3ºC e +1,0ºC, respectivamente. Realçam-se dois períodos de tempo quente, de 11 a 19 e de 29 a 31 de Agosto. Neste mês foram, ainda, registadas temperaturas máximas do ar elevadas, iguais ou superiores a 40ºC, em particular na região Sul, com a Amareleja a registar valores máximos de 41,6ºC (dia 31) e Évora com 40,9ºC (dia 15). O número de dias em que se registaram temperaturas máximas superiores a 25ºC foi superior ao valor médio de 1971-2000, com especial incidência em toda a região Sul. Paralelamente, a frequência de "noites tropicais" (com temperaturas mínimas acima de 20ºC) também foi superior ao valor médio em alguns locais do País, nomeadamente na Grande Lisboa, Algarve e regiões interiores do Centro e Sul. Destaca-se Vila Real de Santo António com o registo de 21 dias de noites tropicais.

No período quente que decorreu de 11 a 19 desenvolveu-se uma onda de calor que afectou particularmente as regiões interior Norte e Centro.

Em termos de precipitação, a média da quantidade de precipitação em Portugal continental foi inferior ao valor médio de 1971-2000, sendo que variou entre 0,0 mm em praticamente todas as estações do Sul e 35 mm em Chaves.

A seca meteorológica mantém-se em quase todo o território continental, sendo que 37% do território se encontrava em situação de seca moderada, 34% seca severa e 25% em seca fraca. Apenas 4% se encontrava em situação de seca normal a chuva fraca.


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2009 às 18:56)

Resumo do relatório de Agosto do IM:



> *RESUMO MENSAL*
> 
> O mês de Agosto caracterizou-se por valores médios da temperatura do ar,
> máxima, mínima e média, superiores aos respectivos valores normais 1971-
> ...



Alguns dos gráficos deste mês:

*Anomalia Temperatura (min/med/max)*






*Total Precipitação/Anomalia*







*Índice de seca meteorológica PDSI*








*Relatório completo no site do IM:*
http://www.meteo.pt/opencms/pt/oclima/relatorios/


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Set 2009 às 19:57)

Para aqueles que diziam que não estava a haver Verão no Porto e que a anomalia seria negativa, aqui vai a confirmação de que não foi assim.







O mês acabou até com uma ligeira anomalia positiva no Porto.

E até para mim que pensava que as normais de Pedras Rubras eram muito diferentes das da Serra do Pilar, que é uma das zonas mais quentes da área do Porto e é onde se encontrava a anterior estação meteorológica, que deu origem às normais climatológicas da Serra do Pilar, percebi que afinal não é bem assim.

Se a Serra do Pilar tem uma média de máximas no mês mais quente de 25,0 ºC até nem parece que Pedras Rubras seja tão fresco como alguns dizem, só em determinadas situações, como é normal, pois a média máxima para essa estação no mês mais quente é de 24,5 ºC. *Uma diferença de apenas 0,5 ºC na média máxima*.

E eu que antes pensava que a média em Pedras Rubras fosse mais baixa...


----------



## N_Fig (5 Set 2009 às 20:36)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Para aqueles que diziam que não estava a haver Verão no Porto e que a anomalia seria negativa, aqui vai a confirmação de que não foi assim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essas normais são de Porto S.Gens.


----------



## Vince (5 Set 2009 às 20:42)

N_Fig disse:


> Essas normais são de Porto S.Gens.



Sim, segundo informação do IM são as normais de S.Gens, estão no relatório só para informação/orientação mas não devem ser usados para cálculo de anomalias pois não são valores directamente comparáveis.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Set 2009 às 21:00)

Vince disse:


> Sim, segundo informação do IM são as normais de S.Gens, estão no relatório só para informação/orientação mas não devem ser usados para cálculo de anomalias pois não são valores directamente comparáveis.



A estação de Pedras Rubras é a mais fresca do Porto, o que significa que afinal é possível que a média máxima no mês mais quente ronde os 23 ºC ou até menos.

Ora se já em Pedras Rubras houve uma superação dos valores normais, seja para S. Gens, significa que houve no mínimo essa anomalia positiva, pois se analisassem a estação indicada a anomalia ainda seria maior, pois todas as restantes estações do Porto são mais quentes que Pedras Rubras.

Logo, a anomalia média (nas máximas de 0,5 ºC e nas mínimas de 0,3 ºC) de 0,4 ºC para Pedras Rubras na verdade ainda é irreal, pois é superior a essa.

Seja como for, é impossível dizer que o mês acabou com uma anomalia negativa no Porto.


----------



## Fil (6 Set 2009 às 03:13)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A estação de Pedras Rubras é a mais fresca do Porto, o que significa que afinal é possível que a média máxima no mês mais quente ronde os 23 ºC ou até menos.
> 
> Ora se já em Pedras Rubras houve uma superação dos valores normais, seja para S. Gens, significa que houve no mínimo essa anomalia positiva, pois se analisassem a estação indicada a anomalia ainda seria maior, pois todas as restantes estações do Porto são mais quentes que Pedras Rubras.
> 
> ...



Pois, eu já tinha dito isso neste tópico.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Set 2009 às 20:04)

Prcipitação e temperatura neste Verão e comparação com o normal:
Bragança – 28,6ºC (27,1ºC), 21,1ºC (20,1ºC), 13,5ºC (13ºC), 44,8mm (76,7mm).
Penhas Douradas – 22,1ºC (20,9ºC), 17,5ºC (16,4ºC), 12,9ºC (11,8ºC), 91,5mm (112,6mm).
Coimbra – 26,8ºC (27,6ºC), 20,9ºC (21,1ºC), 15ºC (14,6ºC), 99,3mm (79,3mm).
Castelo Branco – 31,6ºC (30,3ºC), 24,4ºC (23,5ºC), 17,2ºC (16,6ºC), 30mm (42,5mm).
Lisboa – 28,3ºC (26,7ºC), 23,3ºC (22ºC), 18,3ºC (17,3ºC), 50,5mm (30,1mm).
Évora – 32,6ºC (28,9ºC), 24,2ºC (22,3ºC), 15,8ºC (15,6ºC), 25,9mm (35,6mm).
Faro – 28,9ºC (27,8ºC), 24,2ºC (22,7ºC), 19,5ºC (17,5ºC), 2,4mm (12mm).
Continente – 28,5ºC (27,6ºC), 21,8ºC (21,3ºC), 15ºC (14,9ºC), 63,7mm (59,7mm).
Funchal – 25,9ºC (24,3ºC), 23,1ºC (21,3ºC), 20,2ºC (18,2ºC), 49,2mm (12,7mm).
Ponta Delgada – 22,7ºC (23,2ºC), 20,1ºC (20,1ºC), 17,5ºC (16,9ºC), 91,3mm (114,8mm).
Fonte: IM.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2009 às 17:27)

Acontece em média menos de uma vez por ano (menos de 1 dia em cada 365 dias) mas ontem *Viseu* e *Vila Real *ficaram no Top Ten das temperaturas máximas diárias registadas na Europa, segundo o WeatherOnline. E para mais estamos no Verão …

Max temperature [°C]: September 10, 2009

Badajoz/Talavera la Real (192 m, Spain) 36°  
Castelo Branco (384 m, Portugal) 36°  
Evora (246 m, Portugal) 36°  
Moron (88 m, Spain) 36°  
Cordoba (92 m, Spain) 36°  
Diyarbakir (674 m, Turkey) 35°  
Sevilla (31 m, Spain) 35°  
Caceres (405 m, Spain) 35°  
*Viseu (644 m, Portugal) 34° * 
Siirt (896 m, Turkey) 34°  
Jerez de la Frontera (28 m, Spain) 34°  
Beja (247 m, Portugal) 34°  
*Vila Real (562 m, Portugal) 34° *

WeatherOnline


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Set 2009 às 13:12)

Gerofil disse:


> Max temperature [°C]: *September 10, 2009*
> 
> WeatherOnline



Ter em atenção que esses dados são até às 0h do dia 10, portanto, *referentes às máximas do dia 9*.

E nesse caso sim, as máximas serão estas, para o dia 9.


1  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 35.6 °C  
2  Castelo Branco (Portugal) 35.5 °C  
3  Vila Real (Portugal) 34.3 °C  
4  Beja (Portugal) 33.9 °C  
5  Viseu (Portugal) 33.9 °C  
6  Braganca (Portugal) 33.4 °C  
7  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 33.2 °C  
8  Coimbra / Cernache (Portugal) 33.1 °C  
9  Portalegre (Portugal) 33.0 °C  
10  Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 31.2 °C 


Fonte: OGIMET


----------



## Gerofil (11 Set 2009 às 14:12)

E ontem (dia 10) voltamos a ter Vila Real, juntamente com Bragança, no topo das estações com temperaturas máximas mais elevadas da Europa:

Badajoz/Talavera la Real (192 m, Spain) 35°  
Castelo Branco (384 m, Portugal) 35°  
Vila Real (562 m, Portugal) 34°  
Caceres (405 m, Spain) 34°  
Braganca (692 m, Portugal) 34°  
Jerez de la Frontera (28 m, Spain) 34°  
Moron (88 m, Spain) 34° 

WeatherOnline

Se no caso de Castelo Branco não seja grande surpresa, já Vila Real e Bragança constitui um caso excepcional ...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Set 2009 às 14:55)

Gerofil disse:


> E ontem (dia 10) voltamos a ter Vila Real, juntamente com Bragança, no topo das estações com temperaturas máximas mais elevadas da Europa:
> 
> Badajoz/Talavera la Real (192 m, Spain) 35°
> Castelo Branco (384 m, Portugal) 35°
> ...



Sim, aqui já batem certo. De qualquer forma gosto sempre de ir às décimas. 

O Interior Norte esteve quente.


1  Castelo Branco (Portugal) 34.5 °C  
2  Braganca (Portugal) 34.0 °C  
3  Vila Real (Portugal) 33.6 °C  
4  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 32.3 °C  
5  Beja (Portugal) 31.9 °C  
6  Viseu (Portugal) 31.9 °C 


Fonte: OGIMET


----------



## Aurélio (23 Set 2009 às 15:38)

Boa tarde ... 
Tenho estado a elaborar um estudo referente á precipitação ocorrida nos ultimos 30 anos em Portugal e na região do Algarve, que conto apresentar-vos ainda esta semana, assim que haja tempo para isso.

mas desde já posso dizer-vos que este mês que ainda não terminou será um dos mais secos dos ultimos 30 anos, bem como este ano hidrológico/meteorológico que está a terminar (o 2º mais seco dos ultimos 30 anos, tendo como rivais apenas 80-81, e 2004-2005 que bateu todos os recordes).
Já agora sabem que 4 dos 6 anos mais secos estão nesta década, tendo mesmo esta década os dois anos mais secos dos ultimos 30 anos (2004/2005 e 2008/2009*)
* ainda não terminou mas falta pouco

Dá que pensar não dá ... e sabem que a média desta década sendo que falta ainda este ano que vem ... neste momento é de 757 mm, sendo que a média no nosso país é de 912.5 mm (não sei se de 61-90 ou 71-2000??)  

Parece tb existir uma relação entre os anos secos e os Setembros mais chuvos ou muito chuvosos, porque aparentemente quando o mês de Setembro, que precede o ano hidrológico, é chuvoso a muito chuvoso os meses seguintes aparentam ser normalmente secos a normais e quase nunca chuvosos a muito chuvosos, mas isso até ao final do mês tenciono apresentar esses dados.
Sabiam que a década de 80 teve 4 anos acima da média, decada de 90 teve 3 e esta está com apenas 1 acima da média.
No Algarve na década de 80 tivemos 4 anos acima da média, decada de 90 tb, e esta década somente duas (os dois primeiros anos -00/01 e 01/02), sendo que a média nesta década é somente de 728 mm, e mesmo que as outras duas décadas encontram-se abaixo do normal 851.9 e 853.9 respectivamente, quando a média é de 873 mm!!

Sabiam que fazendo a média de cada década nenhuma delas está sequer perto da média de 912.5 mm



Aguardo o vosso comentário face a estes dados !!


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2009 às 17:02)

Muito interessante.

Quais são as estações utilizadas nesse estudo?


----------



## Aurélio (23 Set 2009 às 17:33)

Dan disse:


> Muito interessante.
> 
> Quais são as estações utilizadas nesse estudo?



Fui buscar os dados a este site (acho que é o site dos recursos hidricos):
http://snirh.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=4.3.1&objlink=&objrede=

O resto tive que ir fazendo os cálculos.
Não sei porque razão utilizam nos mapas que vês (através do link) as referidas estações com os pontos ... mas dá para escolher dentro da região definida por eles imensas estações (mas não sei tratar os dados por não estarem sintetizados)
Por exemplo na região onde moro (faro) tem a estação de São Brás Alportel (que por acaso é somente destas a que chove mais), mas dentro desta região geográfico vasculhando encontras diversas estações meteorológicas deles.

Eles dizem que o Boletim é baseado em 42 estações !! (são as dos pontos seleccionados)
Experimenta o site e diz-me qualquer coisa !!


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2009 às 18:20)

Sim, vou ver o site primeiro.


----------



## ruka (24 Set 2009 às 20:24)

*Situação de tempo quente (desde 21/set)*

Um vasto anticiclone desde o noroeste dos açores estendendo-se praticamente até á Rússia está a provocar uma corrente fraca de leste sobre portugal, provoncando temperaturas ligeiramente elevadas para a época, em especial no litoral norte e centro


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Set 2009 às 21:06)

*Re: Situação de tempo quente (desde 21/set)*



ruka disse:


> Um vasto anticiclone desde o noroeste dos açores estendendo-se praticamente até á Rússia está a provocar uma corrente fraca de leste sobre portugal, provoncando temperaturas ligeiramente elevadas para a época, em especial no litoral norte e centro



O problema é que esta situação torna-se num bloqueio à vinda da precipitação ao noroeste da península - os poços já estão a ficar em baixo e as matas estão a arder a um ritmo extremamente elevado. Necessitamos de precipitação urgentemente...
Costuma-se dizer nesta zona que assim a terra *"parece pólvora"* de tão seca que está - se vierem chuvas fortes nos próximos tempos há zonas que vão ter escorrências extremamente elevadas de terra cultivável, pois ela está muito solta. A erosão nestes anos secos é de elevado potencial no nosso noroeste.


----------



## psm (24 Set 2009 às 23:59)

Como anda aqui muitos membros novos (idade) venho colocar um exerto do livro do Drº Costa Alves " MUNDAM OS VENTOS MUDAM OS TEMPOS "



"" não é muito comum, mas acontece, os calores estivais entrarem por Outubro..."

Não me venham depois com as alterações climaticas se o calor entrar em outubro!


----------



## N_Fig (25 Set 2009 às 14:31)

Mais do que o tempo quente, o que eu acho extraordinário é a secura! Tenho andado a registar valores de humidade bem baixos para a região e para a época (à volta dos 40%!).


----------



## psm (25 Set 2009 às 14:39)

N_Fig disse:


> Mais do que o tempo quente, o que eu acho extraordinário é a secura! Tenho andado a registar valores de humidade bem baixos para a região e para a época (à volta dos 40%!).





É normal em Setembro nada de extrodinário!


----------



## N_Fig (30 Set 2009 às 20:26)

*Análise climatológica do Verão de 2009*

2009-09-30 (IM)

O Verão climatológico de 2009, que compreende os meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto, caracterizou-se em Portugal Continental por valores médios da temperatura do ar superiores ao valor médio de 1971-2000, com anomalias de + 1,1ºC na temperatura máxima e com valores próximos do normal nas temperaturas média e mínima, com + 0,5ºC e + 0,1ºC respectivamente.

Desde 1989 que se vêm registando no Verão quase sempre valores da temperatura média do ar acima do valor médio do período de referência (1971-2000) e, apesar de em 2007 e 2008 se ter verificado o inverso, 2009 volta novamente a ter valores acima do valor médio, enquadrando-se esta situação na variabilidade climática que caracteriza o continente de Portugal.

Em termos de precipitação, o Verão de 2009 apresentou valores ligeiramente superiores ao valor normal de 1971-2000, classificando-se este período como chuvoso nas regiões do Norte e Centro, com particular realce no Litoral e normal a seco nas restantes regiões.

A situação de seca meteorológica agravou-se, naturalmente, nestes meses, tendo o Verão encerrado com 96% do território continental em situação de seca, sendo que 34% se encontrava em seca severa, 37% em seca moderada e 25% em seca fraca.

Relativamente à Região Autónoma da Madeira, o valor médio da temperatura do ar foi, como no Continente, superior ao respectivo valor médio do período de 1971-2000, registando-se no Funchal anomalias de + 2,0ºC para a temperatura máxima, + 1,0ºC para a temperatura média e + 1,0ºC para a temperatura mínima. No que diz respeito aos valores de precipitações, os mesmos estiveram bastante acima dos valores normais (1971-2000), na ordem dos 300% acima, factor este devido às quantidades de precipitação ocorridas sobretudo no mês de Junho.

Na Região Autónoma dos Açores, os valores da temperatura do ar (máxima, mínima e média) registaram-se muito próximos do valor médio de 1971-2000 em todos os grupos, sendo que os valores de precipitação observados foram inferiores ao normal (1971-2000).

Pode consultar o Relatório no link abaixo:



  - http://www.meteo.pt/pt/publicacoes/index.html


----------



## Fil (30 Set 2009 às 23:00)

Que bom que o IM volta a fazer os relatórios sazonais que se perderam quando renovaram o site, espero que seja para continuar. 

A evolução da precipitação no nosso país ao longo dos últimos 12 meses:

























http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/precipitation/weur_1yrprec.shtml


----------



## HotSpot (1 Out 2009 às 14:42)

*MOITA*

*Precipitação:*

Período Hidrológico 10/2007 a 09/2008: *540,6 mm*
Período Hidrológico 10/2008 a 09/2009: *459,0 mm* *(-81,6)*

*Temperatura:*

Temperatura Máxima 01/2008 a 09/2008: 24,68 ºC
Temperatura Máxima 01/2009 a 09/2009: 25,26 ºC (+0,58)

Temperatura Média 01/2008 a 09/2008: 17,46 ºC
Temperatura Média 01/2009 a 09/2009: 17,68 ºC  (+0,22)

Temperatura Mínima 01/2008 a 09/2008: 11,53 ºC
Temperatura Mínima 01/2009 a 09/2009: 11,49 ºC (-0,04)

A diferença superior na temperatura máxima deve estar relacionada com a maior quantidade de horas de sol.

*Horas de Sol:*

Horas de Sol 01/2008 a 09/2008: 2327,2
Horas de Sol 01/2009 a 09/2009: 2589,4 *(+262,2)*

Portanto, mais sol, menos chuva, temperatura máxima mais elevada e mínima mais baixa.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Out 2009 às 17:34)

Fil disse:


> Que bom que o IM volta a fazer os relatórios sazonais que se perderam quando renovaram o site, espero que seja para continuar.



Esses antigos relatórios estão disponíveis nalgum lado?


----------



## N_Fig (1 Out 2009 às 20:41)

Eis o que consta no relatório de risco de incêndio deste ano:
"Do ponto de vista climático, *em 2009 a Primavera foi a mais seca desde 1931* significando que as condições meteorológicas registadas no final da Primavera e início do Verão, favoreceram a diminuição da percentagem de água no solo, provocando um déficit deste parâmetro em todo o território."


----------



## Fil (1 Out 2009 às 21:05)

N_Fig disse:


> Esses antigos relatórios estão disponíveis nalgum lado?



No site do IM só está disponível o do inverno de 2007. Para quem não os outros, aqui estão eles num só ficheiro comprimido, junto com outros relatórios do IM:

http://rapidshare.com/files/287486005/relatorios_im.rar


----------



## N_Fig (1 Out 2009 às 21:15)

Fil disse:


> No site do IM só está disponível o do inverno de 2007. Para quem não os outros, aqui estão eles num só ficheiro comprimido, junto com outros relatórios do IM:
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/287486005/relatorios_im.rar



Realmente o de 2007 era o único que conhecia, obrigado pela informação.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Out 2009 às 14:47)

O Setembro mais seco dos últimos 22 anos
2009-10-09 (IM)

O mês de Setembro de 2009 foi o mais seco dos últimos 22 anos, em Portugal continental, sendo o 9º mais seco desde o início dos registos, em 1931.

A quantidade de precipitação registada no mês, no continente, situou-se bastante abaixo dos valores médios de 1971-2000, com uma expressão de 18% em relação ao respectivo valor médio, classificando-se, assim, Setembro como seco a muito seco na grande generalidade do Continente, com uma única excepção para o Baixo Alentejo. Em termos mensais, o mês registou uma quantidade de precipitação, em relação ao valor médio (1971-2000), inferior a 60% em quase todo o território, sendo mesmo inferior a 10% na região Norte e parte do Centro. Somente no Baixo Alentejo este parâmetro se situou acima do respectivo valor médio.

Setembro caracterizou-se por valores médios de temperatura máxima do ar superiores aos valores normais, 1971-2000, em todo o território do Continente, com uma anomalia de + 1,6ºC. A temperatura mínima situou-se muito próxima dos valores normais, com uma anomalia de + 0,1ºC e a temperatura média também acima dos valores normais com uma anomalia de + 0,8ºC.

Destaca-se, ainda, a ocorrência de duas ondas de calor em alguns locais da região Norte e Centro, uma com expressão no início do mês e a outra no final. Assim, de 6 a 12 em Monção e de 6 a 11 em Nelas e no período de 22 a 28 em Monção e Braga e de 23 a 28 em Anadia.

No final de Setembro mantém-se a situação de seca meteorológica, com agravamento em relação ao mês anterior, com a totalidade do território continental em situação de seca meteorológica, sendo que 43% se encontrava em situação de seca severa, 3% em seca extrema , 44% em seca moderada e 10% em seca fraca .

No Arquipélago da Madeira, os valores de temperatura máxima, mínima e média foram superiores aos valores médios de 1971-2000 no Funchal, com anomalias de + 0,6ºC, + 1,2ºC e 0,9ºC respectivamente, sendo próximos do normal em Porto Santo e as quantidades de precipitação inferiores ao valor médio.

No Arquipélago dos Açores, os valores de temperatura do ar foram superiores ao valor médio de 1971-2000 no Grupo Oriental e próximo dos valores normais nos Grupos Central e Ocidental, tendo as quantidades de precipitação sido inferiores em todo o arquipélago, com especial realce para as anomalias de - 58mm em Ponta Delgada e - 51 mm Santa Maria.


----------



## Fil (9 Out 2009 às 15:22)

O Setembro mais seco dos últimos 22 anos não podia ter vindo na pior altura. Os 3% de seca extrema correspondem aqui à região de Bragança.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Out 2009 às 15:37)

Fil disse:


> O Setembro mais seco dos últimos 22 anos não podia ter vindo na pior altura. Os 3% de seca extrema correspondem aqui à região de Bragança.



Sim, é verdade:


----------



## Skizzo (9 Out 2009 às 17:28)

Mais alguns gráficos de Setembro


----------



## N_Fig (9 Out 2009 às 19:17)

Porque é que o IM não determina estatisticamente normais para as estações que não as têm? É absurdo ver que Neves Corvo tenha um valor obviamente superior ao normal mas tenha uma percentagem de 30% no mapa...


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2009 às 22:16)

Porque as coisas não são feitas assim .. mas sim por médias !!
Se uma região tem 100 km de extensão em 2 km cai 100 mm eles não fazem o gráfico apenas por essa estação, mas por todas respeitantes a essas região, fazendo depois a média !!

Olha por exemplo neste mês até agora temos regiões salpicadas por todo o país desde 2 mm até > 100 mm e não falo do sul .... falo do país todo !!

Por enquanto muitos rejubilaram com os 80 ou 100 mm que cairam em dois, existem regiões que choveu quase zero, e repito não me refiro ao sul do país ... mas sim ao país em geral !!

E podem ver isso pelas estações do INAG e pelas estações do IM / EMA / REMA !!


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2009 às 22:18)

E repito ainda nem estamos com 50% da média nem mesmo nos sitios onde choveu quase 100 mm !! 

PS: Media dessa estação obviamente ... salvo muito raras excepções !!
A minha rega da chuva que pensei que tivesse regado já se foi com o calor deste dia !!


----------



## N_Fig (10 Out 2009 às 18:06)

Aurélio disse:


> Porque as coisas não são feitas assim .. mas sim por médias !!
> Se uma região tem 100 km de extensão em 2 km cai 100 mm eles não fazem o gráfico apenas por essa estação, mas por todas respeitantes a essas região, fazendo depois a média !!
> 
> Olha por exemplo neste mês até agora temos regiões salpicadas por todo o país desde 2 mm até > 100 mm e não falo do sul .... falo do país todo !!
> ...



Eu sei que não deve ser feito assim, mas era só para se ficar com uma ideia aproximada.


----------



## Vince (12 Out 2009 às 23:49)

Aqui na região da Grande Lisboa estão a viver-se dias bastante invulgares. Noutras regiões não investiguei.

Das pesquisas que fiz (que podem não ser totalmente exactas) por exemplo a mínima de hoje na Gago Coutinho foi a 2º mais alta desde 1973. A mais alta foi de 11 de Outubro de 1997. Outubro e Novembro de 1997 são os meses da ciclogenese explosiva que ceifou bastantes vidas no sul do país e também nos Açores.

Em termos de máximas para o mês, há mais competição, por exemplo 3 de Outubro de 2004 ou 2 de Outubro de 1983, superiores (não por muito) às máximas de hoje. Mas ambas são no início do mês, enquanto agora estamos já no dia 12 de Outubro.

Bastante rara a situação actual por aqui.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2009 às 14:18)

Ora bem de acordo com aquilo que o Vince disse e que posso garantir que se aplica á quase totalidade do país, eu agora pergunto:

1) Qual a importância destas temperaturas altas no desenrolar do Outono/Inverno?

2) Qual a importância das SST, temperatura da água do mar, no desenrolar deste Outono/Inverno?

3) Qual a importância daquela forte anomalia negativa da água do mar na costa leste dos EUA?

4) Qual a importância da temperatura (anomalia negativa da temperatura no leste Europeu previsto para os meses de Inverno, e contrapondo a anomalia positiva prevista para a islandia/gronelândia?

5) Qual o efeito que terá na NAO?

6) Que tem o El Nino a ver com isto? R: Não precisam responder ... já sei que é difuso .... 

7) Estando ventos de leste aqui com o AA nas Ilhas Britânicas bombeando ar quente para essas latitudes mais altas, estaremos criando uma bomba relógio ou aniquilando o facto de podermos ter um Outono/Inverno decente? 

PS: Resumindo conjugando todos estes factores como vai interagir com o nosso clima nos próximos meses.
Também sei que não era o tópico mais adequado, mas como não sabia onde colocar estas questões coloquei aqui !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2009 às 17:53)

N_Fig disse:


> Porque é que o IM não determina estatisticamente normais para as estações que não as têm? É absurdo ver que Neves Corvo tenha um valor obviamente superior ao normal mas tenha uma percentagem de 30% no mapa...




Se tivesses lido o relatório bem, tinhas lá a justificação, para não colocarem a percentagem porque a estação de Neves Corvo  só existe desde 1997, logo não existe normal climatológica para o período de 1971/2000.


----------



## N_Fig (13 Out 2009 às 19:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se tivesses lido o relatório bem, tinhas lá a justificação, para não colocarem a percentagem porque a estação de Neves Corvo  só existe desde 1997, logo não existe normal climatológica para o período de 1971/2000.



Eu li o relatório e vi a explicação, que até acho que foi uma boa ideia, não costumam dizer nada (se quiserem ver por exemplo o relatório de Setembro do ano passado nada foi dito...). O problema não é esse e eu já expliquei qual é.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Out 2009 às 13:40)

*Seca geral mas ainda sem restrições ao consumo *

Falta de chuva desde Janeiro e calor  já no Outono agravaram a falta de água sentida  em algumas albufeiras. Se não chover bastante,  a seca hidrológica poderá chegar já na Primavera. 
Para já, não há restrições ao consumo de água nem à utilização na agricultura e na produção de electricidade. Mas se não chover bastante nos próximos meses, e a seca meteorológica que já afecta todo o território agravar ainda mais a situação das barragens, o País entrará em seca hidrológica já na Primavera e a água poderá faltar. Se hoje as temperaturas se mantiverem altas, algumas zonas poderão até entrar em onda de calor.
O alerta é do presidente do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) que sublinha a escassez de precipitação registada ao longo deste ano e a situação complicada já herdada do ano anterior. "Desde Janeiro, a precipitação acumulada é inferior à média registada no período de referência (1971-2000)", afirmou ao DN, Adérito Serrão. Situação mais grave só se verificou em 2004 e 2005, anos em que Portugal atravessou uma seca gravíssima.
O Outono assinala o início do ano hidrológico e deveria significar também a chegada da chuva. Mas a avaliar pelas temperaturas dos últimos dias e pela confirmação da previsão de um mês de Outubro mais quente e seco, o futuro poderá não ser animador. 
O último boletim do IM refere que Setembro foi o mês mais seco dos últimos 22 anos. Os termómetros, que costumam rondar os 22 graus centígrados, têm registado valores de 29, 30 e até 32 graus. Se a chuva que cair nos próximos meses for semelhante à da média dos últimos 30 anos, a situação de seca será apenas "desagravada", salienta Adérito Serrão. Ou seja, não deixará o território preparado para um eventual ano seco, no próximo ciclo hidrológico.
Orlando Borges, presidente do Instituto da Água (Inag), está preocupado com a situação. Mas prefere sublinhar o facto de as barragens estarem a cumprir a sua função: armazenar água nos períodos chuvosos para garantir o abastecimento nos momentos de escassez. Os armazenamentos, diz, garantem que de uma situação de seca meteorológica (falta de chuva) não se passe automaticamente para uma seca hidrológica (pouca água armazenada).
O boletim do Inag de Setembro mostrava que, das 56 albufeiras monitorizadas, 21 tinham disponibilidades hídricas inferiores a 40 por cento do volume total e duas apresentavam reservas superiores a 80 por cento. As bacias do Tejo, Cávado, Guadiana, Mira e Barlavento algarvio são as que apresentam maior armazenamento, enquanto que os índices mais baixos se registam no Arade e, com mais alguns pontos percentuais, nas bacias do Oeste e Sado.
As restrições ao consumo são afastadas por Orlando Borges. "Nos abastecimentos, há reservas para dois anos. Não se prevê necessidade de restringir os usos da água", assegurou. 

RITA CARVALHO,  A.T.R.

DN


----------



## Aurélio (17 Out 2009 às 14:53)

Interessante o facto salientado de que se chover apenas a média a situação apenas será desagravada .... pois se chovesse a média já eu ficava encantado, pois finalmente teria(mos) um ano na média.
Contudo creio que este ano poderá terminar de forma geral a situação seca vivida em Portugal nos ultimos dois anos, e mostra que afinal não é apenas os algarvios, membros do Forum que estão preocupados com a seca !!

Temos que ir acompanhando a situação pois certamente se este continuasse a ser um ano seco, então teriamos uma situação dramática em muitos locais !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Out 2009 às 21:02)

Aurélio disse:


> Interessante o facto salientado de que se chover apenas a média a situação apenas será desagravada .... pois se chovesse a média já eu ficava encantado, pois finalmente teria(mos) um ano na média.
> Contudo creio que este ano poderá terminar de forma geral a situação seca vivida em Portugal nos ultimos dois anos, e mostra que afinal não é apenas os algarvios, membros do Forum que estão preocupados com a seca !!
> 
> Temos que ir acompanhando a situação pois certamente se este continuasse a ser um ano seco, então teriamos uma situação dramática em muitos locais !!



Parece que eu e tu, o que temos dito parece não ser que sejamos exagerados, mas que há 1 ano que temos precipitações abaixo do normal, isso é um facto inegável, só Janeiro ficou na média no geral, mas o resto foi meses relativamente secos com cerca de 50 a 70% da média nesses meses, em que faz um ano hidrológico passado seco só choveu 55% da média. Para que equilibrasse era necessário chover 145% para este ano recuperasse o débito existente tinha que chover cerca de 750 mm.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Out 2009 às 23:59)

Realmente estamos num período de seca muito grave, mas o ano não acaba em Outubro (2000 é um belo exemplo disso).


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2009 às 13:12)

*Precipitação forte em Portugal continental*



> 2009-10-21 (IM)
> 
> O estado do tempo em Portugal continental foi influenciado pela passagem de uma superfície frontal fria de forte actividade que originou precipitação forte.
> 
> ...




IM


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2009 às 10:24)

Queria fazer somente aqui uma chamada de atenção:
- O INAG deve andar com problemas na manutenção das suas estações meteorológica e isso vai certamente aldrabar os seus resultados e o meu acompanhamento, porque nomeadamente no ultimo ano, ou ultimos dois anos existem algumas das estações daquelas que eles utilizam para efectuar a média que simplesmente não estar a mandar dados e não sei se eles depois fazem calculo manual ou não !!

Por exemplo: Reliquias, Amarante, Barragem Bravura, Alcoutim e outras com resultados completamente duvidosos ... como exemplo Castro Verde, porque ou aquilo está mandando mal ou a precipitação tem andado á volta da estação do INAG !!
Está mal ... porque assim vai a média pro caneco e engana os leitores como nós e quem faz o tratamento dos dados como eles !!
Espero que eles resolvam esse problema e abram os cordões á bolsa !!
Do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve a unica que parece estar a funcionar bem é São Brás Alportel, porque Alcoutim, Bravura(?), Castro Verde (?), Reliquias não estão funcionar ou estão a funcionar mal !!


----------



## N_Fig (24 Out 2009 às 10:04)

Aurélio disse:


> Queria fazer somente aqui uma chamada de atenção:
> - O INAG deve andar com problemas na manutenção das suas estações meteorológica e isso vai certamente aldrabar os seus resultados e o meu acompanhamento, porque nomeadamente no ultimo ano, ou ultimos dois anos existem algumas das estações daquelas que eles utilizam para efectuar a média que simplesmente não estar a mandar dados e não sei se eles depois fazem calculo manual ou não !!
> 
> Por exemplo: Reliquias, Amarante, Barragem Bravura, Alcoutim e outras com resultados completamente duvidosos ... como exemplo Castro Verde, porque ou aquilo está mandando mal ou a precipitação tem andado á volta da estação do INAG !!
> ...



A estação de Castro Verde está simplesmente desactualizada, os últimos dados são de dia 20. Também não podem fazer tudo... Já arranjaram a estação do Tojal, ao menos...


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2009 às 11:18)

N_Fig disse:


> A estação de Castro Verde está simplesmente desactualizada, os últimos dados são de dia 20. Também não podem fazer tudo... Já arranjaram a estação do Tojal, ao menos...



Então mas como é que o IM tem no dia 7 na estação Castro Verde (N. Corvo) cerca de 50 mm e essa do INAG não tem quase nada !!

Estão assim tão distantas uma da outra .....
Já não é o primeiro caso ... que vejo no INAG !!
Por exemplo aqui no Algarve reparei nuns dias em que a estação de Quelfes creio num dia registou prai 4 ou 5 mm, e nas outras literalmente á volta .... a cerca de 5 km e 10 km ao lado registaram 100 l/m2 durante esse dia !!
Nem sempre estão a funcionar correctamente ... e então registam zero .... 
mas claro eles fazem o que podem ... com tanta estação que têm !!
Deviam era se calhar fazer a manutenção daquelas que existem ...em vez de serem literalmente ignoradas e colocarem noutros sitios novas !!

Mas claro isso é a minha opinião !!


----------



## N_Fig (24 Out 2009 às 11:59)

Aurélio disse:


> Então mas como é que o IM tem no dia 7 na estação Castro Verde (N. Corvo) cerca de 50 mm e essa do INAG não tem quase nada !!
> 
> Estão assim tão distantas uma da outra .....
> Já não é o primeiro caso ... que vejo no INAG !!
> ...



Realmente as estações do INAG e do IM devem estar muito distantes, ou então está a transmitir dados errados (porque ela trasmitir transmite)! Em Setembro, quando a estação do IM registou os 77mm, a do INAG registou 4mm... No dia 7 de Outubro a estação registou à volta de 50mm. Nesse mesmo dia, a do INAG registou 4mm...


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2009 às 12:22)

N_Fig disse:


> Realmente as estações do INAG e do IM devem estar muito distantes, ou então está a transmitir dados errados (porque ela trasmitir transmite)! Em Setembro, quando a estação do IM registou os 77mm, a do INAG registou 4mm... No dia 7 de Outubro a estação registou à volta de 50mm. Nesse mesmo dia, a do INAG registou 4mm...



E a do Tojal repararam e pelo jeito fizeram o Reset agora tem 0,3 mm
mas como dizia repararam porque acharam que era fruta a mais 
Senão ainda lá estava o engano e ia ficar até sei lá quando !!

A de Castro Verde como disse não sei se estará a funcionar bem, mas como aquilo foram sistemas convectivos que passaram pode ter acontecido !!
Mas acontecer em Setembro e em Outubro é muito estranho !!
Quando as chuvas agora de Novembro .... se houverem .... deverão ser muito mais uniformes tiraremos os dados a limpo, mas acho isto muito estranho ... porque parece que devem estar distanciadas prai uns 30 km só pode ser !!

Onde é que raio fica N. Corvo (do IM) face a Castro Verde???


----------



## N_Fig (24 Out 2009 às 12:43)

Aurélio disse:


> E a do Tojal repararam e pelo jeito fizeram o Reset agora tem 0,3 mm
> mas como dizia repararam porque acharam que era fruta a mais
> Senão ainda lá estava o engano e ia ficar até sei lá quando !!
> 
> ...



Neves Corvo fica, senão me engano, cerca de 20km a Sudoeste de Castro Verde.


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2009 às 13:09)

Aurélio disse:


> A de Castro Verde como disse não sei se estará a funcionar bem, mas como aquilo foram sistemas convectivos que passaram pode ter acontecido !!
> Mas acontecer em Setembro e em Outubro é muito estranho !!
> 
> Onde é que raio fica N. Corvo (do IM) face a Castro Verde???



Em Setembro o fenómeno foi muito localizado (ver relatório do IM).
Em Outubro, foi mais abrangente, mas ainda assim, e só por comparação, Almancil não dista 20km de Faro (Posto de Turismo), e vai com 36,3mm este mês, face aos 7,2mm de Faro.
Albufeira 44,2mm.

Contudo não afirmo que os dados da estação do INAG estão correctos. Estou apenas a dizer que é possível.

De qualquer forma, eles ainda não actualização a página para o ano hidrográfico 2009-2010.
Quando entram no Boletim de Precipitação, vão sempre parar a Setembro de 2009. Só quando esse mês desaparecer da secção, e começar com Outubro, aí sim, significará que eles actualizaram a página.
Aconteceu exactamente a mesma coisa o ano passado.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2009 às 20:33)

AnDré disse:


> Em Setembro o fenómeno foi muito localizado (ver relatório do IM).
> Em Outubro, foi mais abrangente, mas ainda assim, e só por comparação, Almancil não dista 20km de Faro (Posto de Turismo), e vai com 36,3mm este mês, face aos 7,2mm de Faro.
> Albufeira 44,2mm.
> 
> ...



O Posto de Turismo diz que são 7,2 mm e o IM (Aeroporto de Faro) diz que são cerca de 15 mm este mês e aí estão a cerca de 1 km em linha horizontal ... creio !!
Acho que pode ser os diferentes pluviómetros utilizados não ..... !!
O INAG já fez o Reset ao Tojal perto Lisboa ... agora está em zero ... e existem outras regiões com dados incorrectos !!
A ver se metem as coisas com mais sentido no final do mês ... tenho a certeza que farão !!
Em relação ao factor Almancil tens razão ... mas aí eu sei porquê !!
Como já disse quando as frentes ou nuvens vem de oeste/noroeste para quem vive aqui sabe ... vemos muitas nuvens a passar vindas de Oeste que no litoral ficam bastante desanuviado, mas no interior o tempo carrega mais e cai mais pluviosidade ou seja, as montanhas filtram a pluviosidade muitas das vezes !!
Quando as frentes ou as nuvens vem de Sudoeste ou sul ou sueste os registos de pluviosidade, normalmente convectivos tem valores muito identicos seja serra ou litoral !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Out 2009 às 23:24)

Estou bastante curioso, para ler o relatório do IM deste mês, ou muito me engane, ou este será um dos Outubros mais quentes de sempre, se não for o mais quente será o 2º mais quente e um dos mais secos no Sotavento Algarvio.


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2009 às 00:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estou bastante curioso, para ler o relatório do IM deste mês, ou muito me engane, ou este será um dos Outubros mais quentes de sempre, se não for o mais quente será o 2º mais quente e um dos mais secos no Sotavento Algarvio.



Também estou curioso.
Em Lisboa, o Outubro mais quente de que há registos foi em 1997. Na altura a temperatura média registada no Geofísico foi 20,7ºC.

Nos últimos 30 dias, a anomalia na Gago Coutinho é a seguinte:


----------



## stormy (28 Out 2009 às 09:54)

gago coutinho está com media mensal até agora de 21.3º( anual de 18.8º)....sines 20.6º...sintra 19.6º..sagres 20.4º..faro-aeroporto 21.1º ( media anual de 19.0º)...


----------



## HotSpot (28 Out 2009 às 10:29)

Aqui na minha humilde estação tenho estes valores nesta altura do ano, *Janeiro a Outubro*:

.........2008....2009...(2009-2008)
máx / 24,64 / 25,46 / +0,82
méd / 17,41 / 17,88 / +0,47
mín / 11,48 / 11,74 / +0,26

*Só Outubro*:

.........2008....2009...(2009-2008)
máx / 24,33 / 27,21 / +2,88
méd / 16,97 / 19,68 / +2,71
mín / 11,05 / 13,98 / +2,93

Este mês de Outubro bem mais quente que o do ano anterior. O ano de 2009 vai ter certamente uma média mais alta que 2008.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Out 2009 às 18:48)

Boa tarde !!

O que venho aqui é aquilo muitos já sabem. Comparando os dados do NOAA e do INAG, podemos constatar o seguinte:
- de forma geral o mês de Outubro está sendo um mês normal nas regiões do Norte, e litoral Centro sendo que os valores nessas estações (atendendo áquela que devem estar a funcionar normalmente porque outras dão-me muitas dúvidas) apresentam valores entre os 90% e os 110% como mostra o gráfico do INAG no seu site.
As regiões do Sul, e no centro em especial do interior Centro apresentam valores da ordem dos 50 a 75% do valor normal, e tb na serra algarvia
A sul de sines e no litoral algarvio os valores apresentam-se inferiores a 50% do normal.

Infelizmente isto tem-se tornando um hábito enorme nos últimos aqui no sul do país !!
Em estilo de desabafo e desculpem a maçada, mas era bom que fosse como á antiga.
Um outubro seco, com verão de S. Martinho antecipado e depois um belo Outono e Inverno a perdurar até Março


----------



## N_Fig (28 Out 2009 às 22:40)

Um Outubro realmente muito quente, comparável ou até mais quente que Outubro de 2006.


----------



## Fil (2 Nov 2009 às 23:55)

Não sei se isto já foi falado em algum outro tópico, mas o relatório preliminar do IM para este mês confirma que Lisboa teve o seu Outubro mais quente de sempre, e com uma diferença de +0,9ºC! E outras estações ficaram muito perto disso.

Lisboa/Geofísico: 21,6ºC (20,7ºC em 1997)
Faro: 21,1ºC (21,2ºC em 1997)
Évora: 20,2ºC (20,3ºC em 1968)
Castelo Branco: 19,3ºC (19,9ºC em 1985)

E deve haver muitas outras estações com casos semelhantes.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Nov 2009 às 09:50)

Fil disse:


> Não sei se isto já foi falado em algum outro tópico, mas o relatório preliminar do IM para este mês confirma que Lisboa teve o seu Outubro mais quente de sempre, e com uma diferença de +0,9ºC! E outras estações ficaram muito perto disso.
> 
> Lisboa/Geofísico: 21,6ºC (20,7ºC em 1997)
> Faro: 21,1ºC (21,2ºC em 1997)
> ...



Grande novidade ... só não via isso (sem querer ofender ninguém) quem não queria, porque os dados eram obvios: temperaturas perto dos 30 em muitas das regiões interior centro e sul grande parte do mês e principalmente as noites quase tropicais.
Se não fosse o mais quente de sempre estaria certamente no TOP3 !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2009 às 12:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Estou bastante curioso, para ler o relatório do IM deste mês, ou muito me engane, ou este será um dos Outubros mais quentes de sempre, se não for o mais quente será o 2º mais quente e um dos mais secos no Sotavento Algarvio.





Fil disse:


> Não sei se isto já foi falado em algum outro tópico, mas o relatório preliminar do IM para este mês confirma que Lisboa teve o seu Outubro mais quente de sempre, e com uma diferença de +0,9ºC! E outras estações ficaram muito perto disso.
> 
> Lisboa/Geofísico: 21,6ºC (20,7ºC em 1997)
> Faro: 21,1ºC (21,2ºC em 1997)
> ...



Parece que eu tinha razão um dos Outubros mais quentes de sempre, quanto à precipitação é o que todos sabemos 17.7 mm em Faro que corresponde a 28% da normal para Faro, de referir que em Olhão e Tavira choveu ainda menos 11 mm e 12.6 mm respectivamente, o que anda à volta dos 18% face à normal para este mês.


----------



## |Ciclone| (3 Nov 2009 às 18:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Parece que eu tinha razão um dos Outubros mais quentes de sempre, quanto à precipitação é o que todos sabemos 17.7 mm em Faro que corresponde a 28% da normal para Faro, de referir que em Olhão e Tavira choveu ainda menos 11 mm e 12.6 mm respectivamente, o que anda à volta dos 18% face à normal para este mês.



Esperemos que Novembro e Dezembro sejam mais generosos aqui para o sul, no que toca à precipitação


----------



## Lousano (3 Nov 2009 às 22:13)

Infelizmente devido a minha falta da dados não poderei comprovar que Outubro foi mais quente de Julho aqui pela Lousã.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Nov 2009 às 16:28)

Boa tarde ....
Gostava de compartilhar com voçês este artigo que encontrei, sendo que trata-se de um estudo português recente sobre as alteração climáticas em Portugal e o seu futuro.
Basicamente este estudo usa como base modelos regionais e globais, que na sua grande maioria surgere num periodo de 2070-2099 uma diminuição drástica da precipitação em Portugal, em especial na Primavera e no Outono.
Apesar dos diversos modelos utilizados e dos inúmeros erros que estes possam conter, a maior parte dos modlos sugere uma diminuição da precipitação anual entre -10% e -40%, sendo o Outono o que tem a diminuição maior nalguns casos entre -40%a -60% !!
Curiosamente no periodos do Inverno quase todos os modelos apontam para um aumento da precipitação em todo o território havendo mesmo alguns que apontam um aumento de 40% a 60% em particular no sul e litoral centro !!

Em conclusão disto tudo o que eu digo é:
- Se o Outono tivesse uma diminuição de 50% a 60% de precipitação no sul:
 ora: 14 mm + 48 mm + 78 mm = 140 mm. Estes 140 * 0,50 = 70 mm;
 Teria então verão até pelo menos Novembro.
- A mesma coisa na Primavera (diminuição de 20% a 40%): 
  40 + 40 + 20 = 100 * 0,70 = 70 mm 

Verão de Março a Outubro ... não obrigado !!

Curioso que acho disto em relação ao Inverno é que se houvesse um aumento teria que haver uma nova tendência num NAO - , durante este período e ter novamente nas proximas decada que haver um aumento substancial nas proximas décadas .... Hum não me cheira !!
Eu estava mais inclinado ao contrário mas pronto !!

Mas gostava que lessem e dessem a vossa opinão ... se calhar movendo isto para o tópico mais apropriado ..!!
http://www.cgul.ul.pt/pm/Siam2_Clima.pdf


----------



## vitamos (6 Nov 2009 às 13:41)

> Relatório Clima Outubro 2009
> 
> *O Outubro mais quente dos últimos 14 anos*
> 
> ...



in: www.meteo.pt


----------



## HotSpot (6 Nov 2009 às 14:11)

Estes relatórios do IM são um "flop" no que diz respeito à minha zona. Ou tenho a minha estação muuiiittttoo mal instalada ou então não têm em consideração o clima especifico de grande parte da margem sul. Ficam uns exemplos:

*Média das mínimas:*

IM aprox. 15,5ºC
Real 14,1ºC

*Média:*

IM > 20ºC
Real 19,7ºC

*Média das máximas:*

IM 24ºC a 26ºC
Real 27,2ºC

*Nº Dias Máxima >25ºC:*

IM aprox. 15 dias
Real 23 dias

*Nº Dias Máxima >30ºC:*

IM aprox. 3 dias
Real 10 dias

Esta informação segue também para o IM. A ver se respondem, estou farto de se esquecerem do "deserto".


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Nov 2009 às 18:43)

O relatório do IM do mês de Outubro só vem mostrar a situação de seca no Algarve, no fim de Outubro o teor de água no solo é inferior a 5% no Algarve, a situação de seca já existe um pequeno círculo na zona de Faro em que a situação de seca é já moderada, e com tendência a piorar, neste mês, só se acontecer algo na 2ªquinzena do mês, porque a 1ªquinzena é para esquecer.

Só falta Novembro para acabar o Outono climático e levo 12 mm dos 2 meses.


----------



## Mago (6 Nov 2009 às 19:21)

Estamos condenados a ser o Marrocos da Europa a nível climático, a maior preocupação não é o calor mas sim a  falta de precipitação.

Aqui a minha estação regista 380mm desde 1 de Janeiro.... a Media ha uns anos andava pelos 500mm e 600mm.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Nov 2009 às 20:27)

Em relação à seca meteorológica, apenas os algarvios se podem queixar. A situação melhorou bastante em Outubro. Por exemplo, Mirandela, que em Setembro estava em situação de seca extrema, passou para uma situação de seca fraca.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Nov 2009 às 22:28)

Situação das Albufeiras em Outubro de 2009 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Por seca meteorológica não sei, mas hidrológica voltou a piorar !!! 


INAG:   
No último dia do mês de Outubro de 2009 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se um aumento do volume armazenado em 3 bacias hidrográficas e uma descida em 9. 
Das 56 albufeiras monitorizadas, 3 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 22 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do volume total.
Os armazenamentos de Outubro de 2009 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se inferiores às médias de armazenamento de Outubro (1990/91 a 2008/09), excepto para as bacias do CÁVADO/RIBEIRAS COSTEIRAS, AVE, GUADIANA e RIBEIRAS DO ALGARVE.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Nov 2009 às 22:44)

N_Fig disse:


> Em relação à seca meteorológica, apenas os algarvios se podem queixar. A situação melhorou bastante em Outubro. Por exemplo, Mirandela, que em Setembro estava em situação de seca extrema, passou para uma situação de seca fraca.



Por que é que em termos de seca apenas os algarvios se podem queixar ????
Acedendo ao relatório do INAG a situação hidrológica ainda piorou mais ..

Em termos de precipitação de acordo com o mapa do IM apenas o litoral centro e interior norte teve precipitação acima da média !!
o sul teve precipitação abaixo dos 50% da média !!
O Algarve está em situação de seca moderada e metade do Alentejo está sem seca severa !!!

Onde certamente melhorou bastante foi nas regiões do Interior Norte e Centro e parte do litoral centro !!
Abaixo do Mondego certamente não foi ... e no sul do país muito menos !!

Um abraço,


----------



## N_Fig (8 Nov 2009 às 22:56)

Aurélio disse:


> Por que é que em termos de seca apenas os algarvios se podem queixar ????
> Acedendo ao relatório do INAG a situação hidrológica ainda piorou mais ..
> 
> Em termos de precipitação de acordo com o mapa do IM apenas o litoral centro e interior norte teve precipitação acima da média !!
> ...



Tudo bem, talvez me tenha excedido um pouco. O que eu queria explicar é que a situação de seca em Outubro melhorou, bastante nalguns locais do Interior (dei o exemplo de Mirandela), apesar de ter um pouco nalguns locais do Sul, como por exemplo Faro.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Nov 2009 às 23:05)

N_Fig disse:


> Tudo bem, talvez me tenha excedido um pouco. O que eu queria explicar é que a situação de seca em Outubro melhorou, bastante nalguns locais do Interior (dei o exemplo de Mirandela), apesar de ter um pouco nalguns locais do Sul, como por exemplo Faro.



Não faz mal eu percebi .... mas se tudo correr bem a palavra seca torna-se passado 

GFS estamos todos contigo !!


----------



## Aurélio (10 Nov 2009 às 10:26)

E não é que depois de ter feito o Reset á estação de S. Julião do Trojal acabou por rectificar e deixar a estação com uns impressionantes mas completamente falsos 473,3 mm para o mês de Outubro !!

Afinal a rectificação acabou por não acontecer e esta estação mais um pouco e tinha tanto como todas as outras estações do Centro e Sul juntas 

É pena o INAG ter tido esse descuido ... porque mais valia ter deixado a estação em zeros no mês de Outubro do que depois do Reset ter voltado atrás !!
Ao menos estaria mais perto da realidade que deveria ser cerca de 70 mm creio !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2009 às 13:24)

*Clima: Chuva tarda em chegar depois do Verão*

*Setembro e Outubro foram meses secos*


O final deste ano está revelar-se especialmente seco. Nos meses de Setembro e Outubro registou-se muito pouca precipitação no Algarve e, em algumas zonas, não se atingiu sequer metade da registada nos últimos 30 anos.




Foi assim na faixa litoral entre Vila Real de Santo António e Faro e também em toda a Costa Vicentina onde, em Outubro, a chuva ficou mais de 50% abaixo do registado em média entre os anos de 1971 e 2000, de acordo com dados do Instituto de Meteorologia. Neste mês, apenas a área à volta de Portimão se aproximou do normal, com níveis de pluviosidade a rondar os 80% da média.

Em Setembro, a situação ainda foi mais alarmante. Na zona de Monchique a precipitação não atingiu 10% do habitual. E, em quase todo o Algarve, não choveu sequer 40% do que é usual neste mês. 

A excepção foi a faixa fronteiriça, entre Alcoutim e Vila Real de Santo António. Mas, mesmo aqui, a precipitação ficou-se pelos 80%, quando comparada com a média dos anos entre 1971 e 2000.

Na comparação com 2008, não se notam grande diferenças em termos de precipitação relativamente a Outubro. Nesse mês , no ano passado, também choveu pouco. Só que Setembro de 2008 foi especialmente chuvoso, com o registo de cheias e níveis de pluviosidade mais de 350% acima do habitual, em quase todo o Algarve .

Refira-se que o Instituto de Meteorologia não prevê chuva para o Algarve nos próximos dias. 

*TEMPERATURAS REGISTADAS ACIMA DA MÉDIA*

Se a chuva registada ficou abaixo da média na região, já a temperatura do ar manteve-se acima do normal para o Algarve.

Em Outubro deste ano, a média para todo o Algarve variou entre os 22 e os 26 graus, consoante as zonas – entre 1,5 e 2,5 graus acima da média registada nos anos de 1971 a 2000. Já em Setembro, os 26 a 28 graus de temperatura do ar registados em média, no Algarve, significaram um aumento entre 0,5 a 1,5 graus relativamente ao habitual. Refira-se que em 2008, as temperaturas estiveram bem mais baixas. Em Setembro desse ano variaram entre os 22 e os 26 graus (0,5 a 1,5 abaixo da média). Em Outubro registaram-se 21 a 23 graus (menos 0,5 do que a média habitual).

Fonte: Correio da Manhã


----------



## frederico (15 Nov 2009 às 13:49)

Caros algarvios, resta cerrar os dentes e esperar que este ciclo climático mais seco que teve início em 2004 se esfume... Já tivemos décadas assim logo no início do século XX, e agora voltámos ao mesmo... Sem anticiclone na Escandinávia e depressão a sul ou sudoeste de São Vicente nada feito...


----------



## frederico (15 Nov 2009 às 13:53)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa tarde ....
> Gostava de compartilhar com voçês este artigo que encontrei, sendo que trata-se de um estudo português recente sobre as alteração climáticas em Portugal e o seu futuro.
> Basicamente este estudo usa como base modelos regionais e globais, que na sua grande maioria surgere num periodo de 2070-2099 uma diminuição drástica da precipitação em Portugal, em especial na Primavera e no Outono.
> Apesar dos diversos modelos utilizados e dos inúmeros erros que estes possam conter, a maior parte dos modlos sugere uma diminuição da precipitação anual entre -10% e -40%, sendo o Outono o que tem a diminuição maior nalguns casos entre -40%a -60% !!
> ...



Esses estudos dão-me vontade de rir


----------



## Aurélio (15 Nov 2009 às 14:03)

frederico disse:


> Esses estudos dão-me vontade de rir



é preciso respeitar quem faz esses estudos .... 
Eu também manifestei a minha discordância como reparaste ...

Mas em relação ao estudo se o leste ... podes reparar que o estudo faz sentido, a fonte para a execução do estudo, ou seja, os tais modelos que ela fala é que podem e devem certamente ter muitos erros como é normal!!

Para mim a unica coisa certa nos estudos até agora é que a temperatura aumenta o resto é ficção ciêntifica mas posso estar enganado claro ....
É apenas a minha opinião ....


----------



## Aurélio (18 Nov 2009 às 15:28)

Olá bom dia !!
De acordo com os dados do INAG ( e é engraçado ver), parece que neste momento e olhando para os dados recolhidos relativamente ás estações apesar de algumas ter dados muito suspeitos dá para visualizar que a região Norte está com valores entre os 75% e os 110% relativamente ás estações que parecem estar a funcionar bem !!
As outras dessa região tem valores altamente suspeitos ...

O Centro do país tem valores na maior parte das estações com 50% abaixo do normal com uma ou outra excepção, havendo somente 1 ou 2  estações com valores extremamente suspeitos !!

No Sul do país a precipitação registado este mês é devido á humidade , isto falando do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve !!

Resumo: Neste momento apenas a região norte apresenta valores mais próximos dos normais, nomeadamente o Minho que está quase na média !!
A região centro encontra-se com 50% da média e o sul está com 0% da média !!


Esta é a situação do nosso país neste momento !!
Como se deve poder constatar o único sitio que se livra da seca neste momento é a região Norte nomeadamente Minho e Douro litoral e um pouco da Beira Litoral !!


----------



## N_Fig (20 Nov 2009 às 16:05)

Aurélio disse:


> Olá bom dia !!
> De acordo com os dados do INAG ( e é engraçado ver), parece que neste momento e olhando para os dados recolhidos relativamente ás estações apesar de algumas ter dados muito suspeitos dá para visualizar que a região Norte está com valores entre os 75% e os 110% relativamente ás estações que parecem estar a funcionar bem !!
> As outras dessa região tem valores altamente suspeitos ...
> 
> ...



O que são para ti valores suspeitos?


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2009 às 21:06)

N_Fig disse:


> O que são para ti valores suspeitos?



Valores suspeitos são por exemplo os 473 mm registados em São Julião do Trojal dos quais mais de 160 mm registados em 24 horas de um dia que nem sequer choveu !!
E mesmo o resto estão completamente fora do normal face ás restantes á volta !! 
O valor mais correcto nessa estação seria cerca de 70 ou 80 mm no mês de Outubro !!

Por exemplo uma região com 1 mm por exemplo registado nesse mês, quando todas as estações á volta tem mais de 150 mm por exemplo !!
Basta dares uma espreitadela no site do INAG e comprovas mesmo isso ...

Link:
http://snirh.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=4.3.1&objlink=&objrede=


----------



## AnDré (4 Dez 2009 às 21:32)

> *Seca meteorológica desagrava-se em Novembro
> Relatório Clima Novembro 2009
> 2009-12-04 (IM)*
> 
> ...







Fonte: IM


----------



## RMO (7 Dez 2009 às 11:08)

Se calhar sou eu que ando obcecado , mas as temperaturas (máx. e mín.), para Dezembro, não continuam assim um bocadinho para o elevadas? E Novembro confirmou-se ter sido mais quente face à média. O que se passa no litoral e sul de Portugal?! Será que se vai tornar numa extensão climática do Norte de África? Será que a malária também se vai tornar endémica em Portugal?  

Cheguei há poucos dias da Dinamarca, onde apanhei umas temperaturas que variaram entre os 0ºC-7ºC enquanto lá estive, para me fazer lembrar o que era frio... Porque de facto em Lisboa uma pessoa esquece-se do que é isso. Para os parâmetros do Norte da Europa, a temperatura actual em Lisboa (ca. 17ºC) é praticamente Verão e andaria tudo de manga curta, nós andamos todos encasacados como se estivessem uns 5ºC.  Quando saí do avião em Lisboa, dia 2 de Dez., já passava das 17h e levei com um bafo quente de 17ºC...


----------



## Dan (7 Dez 2009 às 11:50)

RMO disse:


> Se calhar sou eu que ando obcecado , mas as temperaturas (máx. e mín.), para Dezembro, não continuam assim um bocadinho para o elevadas? E Novembro confirmou-se ter sido mais quente face à média. O que se passa no litoral e sul de Portugal?! Será que se vai tornar numa extensão climática do Norte de África? Será que a malária também se vai tornar endémica em Portugal?
> 
> Cheguei há poucos dias da Dinamarca, onde apanhei umas temperaturas que variaram entre os 0ºC-7ºC enquanto lá estive, para me fazer lembrar o que era frio... Porque de facto em Lisboa uma pessoa esquece-se do que é isso. Para os parâmetros do Norte da Europa, a temperatura actual em Lisboa (ca. 17ºC) é praticamente Verão e andaria tudo de manga curta, nós andamos todos encasacados como se estivessem uns 5ºC.  Quando saí do avião em Lisboa, dia 2 de Dez., já passava das 17h e levei com um bafo quente de 17ºC...



Sim, os valores de temperatura continuam elevados para esta altura do ano. Mas é algo que normalmente acontece com este tipo de condições meteorológicas. Fluxo de SW com elevados quantitativos de precipitação no norte e centro do país estão sempre associados a valores mais elevados da temperatura.

Quanto à malária, esta já existiu durante muito tempo em Portugal continental, só terá desaparecido em meados do século XX.


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2009 às 13:06)

Lisboa, já não tem um mês fresco desde....


----------



## irpsit (7 Dez 2009 às 16:05)

O teu gráfico André, é como o meu de Viena... um 2009 com quase todos os meses bem acima da média....
Não é só Portugal...



AnDré disse:


> Lisboa, já não tem um mês fresco desde....


----------



## N_Fig (8 Dez 2009 às 13:19)

AnDré disse:


> Lisboa, já não tem um mês fresco desde....



Essa é a normal antiga (61-90), é preciso não esquecer.


----------



## Thomar (17 Dez 2009 às 16:06)

Ainda não tive tempo de analisar o texto todo, mas segundo esta notícia publicada hoje na edição online do jornal Público e citando a agência Lusa:


*Temperatura em Portugal está a aumentar mais do que no resto do mundo
*


> A temperatura média em Portugal está a aumentar a um ritmo mais rápido do que no resto do mundo, com um crescimento de 0,33 graus por década, segundo a análise climatológica da última década.
> 
> “Verifica-se um aumento da temperatura média de 0,33 graus à década, um ritmo de crescimento superior ao que se verifica fora de Portugal, em termos mundiais. A temperatura de 2009 ficou muito acima dos valores médios, quase um grau”, afirmou Adérito Serrão, presidente do Instituto de Meteorologia, em entrevista à Lusa.
> 
> ...



Peço aos administradores que se não for este o tópico mais correcto para colocar esta notícia que o coloquem noutro mais indicado. Obrigado!


----------



## Costa (17 Dez 2009 às 23:48)




----------



## Skizzo (7 Jan 2010 às 20:26)

Seca meteorológica desagrava-se em Dezembro
2010-01-07 (IM)

A precipitação observada no mês de Dezembro em Portugal Continental conduziu ao fim da situação de seca meteorológica em praticamente todo o território, de acordo com o Observatório de Secas.

Desta forma no fim do mês de Dezembro a situação no Continente, de acordo com a classificação do Índice de Seca Meteorológica era a seguinte: 6% do território em chuva severa, 25% em chuva moderada, 33% em chuva fraca, 13% em situação normal e 23% em seca fraca (algumas regiões do Alentejo e o sotavento Algarvio).

Tendo em conta os possíveis cenários e a previsão mensal para o mês de Janeiro, que aponta para precipitação acima do valor normal (1971-2000), de acordo com o Observatório admite-se para o final deste mês a manutenção da situação actual ou a sua evolução no sentido de terminar o período de seca meteorológica iniciado em Março de 2009.


----------

